# Tenemos que reducir el nivel de vida un 90% o colapsaremos



## Vasili Záitsev (3 Jul 2022)

No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate . 




* "Tenemos que reducir el nivel de vida un 90% o colapsaremos" *
Antonio Turiel no pone anestesia en un discurso para el que casi ninguno de nosotros está preparado. Advierte que nuestro modo de vida está a punto de desaparecer y ve con asombro cómo la sociedad prefiere seguir de espaldas a la realidad. «Hay cuatro posibilidades: ecofascismo, neofeudalismo, el colapso o vivir con un 90% menos de lo que tenemos». Añade que hay que elegir ya.



3 de julio de 2022, 8:39
 
*Hace 50 años ya se avisó de que llegaríamos al máximo de los combustibles fósiles y de uranio*. «Ya hemos llegado». El físico*Antonio Turiel* advierte antes de estrecharme la mano*: «¿Estás segura de que quieres mantener esta conversación?*». No lo dice en balde. De hecho, si siguen leyendo a partir de ahora, las expectativas que durante todo el año han acumulado para este mismo verano se verán alteradas de manera decisiva. 

El científico leonés es un poco Casandra, la figura troyana. La única diferencia es que sus pronósticos los dicta la ciencia, no la fatalidad concedida por los dioses.* «Las fuentes de energía se acaban; el gas está a punto de comenzar a caer y las renovables no tienen ni de coña la capacidad que se pretende decir que tienen. Además, necesitan muchos materiales y combustibles fósiles»*...


*—¿Entonces?*
—Es que lo que estamos haciendo en Europa es dar la ilusión de que vamos hacia una transición suave cuando hay que hacer una brusca que conlleve un cambio de modelo social.
Antonio Turiel, investigador del CSIC en el Instituto de Ciencias del Mar, es el autor de obras como* Petrocalipsis* y lleva un decenio estudiando la situación de los recursos energéticos. Tiene, por lo tanto, ventaja frente a todos nosotros porque ha viajado al futuro y ha regresado.
—*¿Qué nos dice a termodinámica de lo que nos espera de aquí a diez años?*
—Las leyes de la termodinámica son neutras, pero imponen limitaciones. Te dicen qué no vas a hacer, así que lo que hagamos o no hagamos va a depender de nuestras propias decisiones. Lo que sí dice la termodinámica es que no vamos a seguir creciendo porque hay una imposibilidad que es física, geológica e incluso me atrevería a decir biológica, porque tiene que ver con el funcionamiento de los ecosistemas.
Más adelante, el experto se referirá a las crisis energéticas que han puesto a varios países en una situación semejante a la de la distopía de Mad Max, como Sri Lanka, y de otros que están a punto de vivir una situación parecida.

*—Ya, pero somos como los tiburones, que si no avanzan, mueren...*
—Es que este es un modelo económico orientado hacia el crecimiento. No paramos de escuchar lo que tiene que crecer el PIB un país para crear empleo. Además, está tan metido en el discurso que los sindicatos también lo hacen suyo.
*—¿Ya no es posible crecer?*
—No. La primera ley de la termodinámica, lo que te dice es que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye.
*—Pero se transforma.*
—Pero es que la gente no entiende lo que eso significa. Te dicen: ¿Entonces por qué se pierde la energía? Porque hay una diferencia entre la energía y exergía, que es la energía útil, la que puedes aprovechar para hacer cosas. Lo que pasa cuando utilizas una fuente de energía es que se convierte en trabajo inútil, en energía inútil, en calor, energía anárquica que no puedes utilizar.
*—¿Cómo funciona el sistema capitalista con la primera ley de la termodinámica?*
—Jajaja. Pero qué preguntas tan sencillas ¿no? El capitalismo es un sistema lineal, abierto, que se basa, como hemos dicho en el crecimiento continuo.
*—O sea, que científicamente, el capitalismo caducó hace medio siglo.*
—Es que el capitalismo asume que siempre va a haber una cantidad infinita de energía disponible. Entonces, cuando la termodinámica te dice que no, que la energía es finita, pues lo lleva mal.
*—Sin embargo, ha tenido crisis y ha salido invicto. ¿Por qué en esta ocasión será diferente?*
—El capitalismo ha tenido crisis recurrentes que incluso han sido provocadas por el capitalismo mismo cuando la producción supera la capacidad de consumo, pero esta es diferente. Ya tuvimos un aperitivo en 2008 y ahora se hace más intenso.

*—O sea, que los economistas no se quieren enterar de lo que pasa.*
—Es que ellos lo siguen viendo como un problema entre la oferta y la demanda. Se basan en una hipótesis que no es una ley pero que se toman como tal: el principio de infinita sustitubilidad de los factores de producción, que quiere decir que cuando algo falta siempre se encontrará un sustituto adecuado a un precio razonable. Ahora, son perfectamente conscientes de que eso lleva a un colapso del sistema.
*—¿Puede el capitalismo adecuarse a las nuevas circunstancias o el sistema debe cambiar de manera absoluta?*
—Contrariamente a lo que se dice, lo que caracteriza al capitalismo es el hecho de que el capital tiene una tasa de ganancia, es decir, tú tienes un dinero y tienes derecho a que te den una cantidad extra de dinero por invertirlo. Las tasas históricas de ganancia del capital son del 3% anual. Esto es lo que no se puede mantener, es decir, el crecimiento infinito no es posible.
 *Sri Lanka es el ejemplo de país que ha colapsado*. EFE
*—¿No hay salida?*
—No si seguimos como hasta ahora. Una posible sería evolucionar hacia un ecofascismo, un sistema autoritario en el que se imponga un autoritarismo compatible con los límites del planeta, pero de una manera represiva. Creo que vamos en esa dirección. No olvidemos que vivimos un proceso de militarización de las conciencias con la guerra de Ucrania con la vista puesta en el norte de África.
*—Espera, ¿Lo que dices es que el aumento del gasto en Defensa está destinado a invadir el norte de África para quedarnos con sus recursos?*
—Si, de hecho ya hemos hecho muchas cosas en ese sentido. Un ejemplo es la guerra de Malí, que estaba dirigida no hacia ese país sino hacia Níger y las tropas francesas se han retirado de allí para centrarse exclusivamente en Níger, por las minas. A medida que otros países tengan problemas, como Argelia o Nigeria, vamos a meter las narices sin ninguna duda.

*—¿Qué pasa con Argelia?*
—En 2016 escribí un post en mi blog que se llamaba Tres preguntas. Una de ellas era si íbamos a invadir Argelia. Si necesitamos gas es buena idea decir que vamos a llevarles la democracia.
*—¿Cuál es la opción al ecofascismo?*
—El colapso y empieza a haber probabilidades de sufrirlo en unos pocos años.

*—¿Cuántos?*
—No muchos, dos o tres años, como ha hecho Líbano o en Sri Lanka, que se ha caído en dos meses. Puede que no lo sepas porque de eso no se habla y, sin embargo, estamos en una situación en la que la Agencia Internacional de la Energía acaba de decir —hace diez días— que este mismo verano va a faltar combustibles en todo el mundo y particularmente en Europa.

*—¿La energía renovable, ahora que el dinero europeo va a servir para llenar España de aerogeneradores no es una posibilidad real?*
—No, y además los parques no se van a poder terminar porque no hay materiales suficientes. El destrozo de los ecosistemas lo van a hacer, por supuesto, y en sitios que son vitales para la supervivencia de la gente. ¿Qué va a pasar cuando veamos que las promesas no se han cumplido? ¿Qué, cuando se den cuenta de que no tiene combustible, de que todo es tan caro que no podrán acceder a nada? Muy contentos no vamos a estar. El resultado será la aprobación de decretos de excepción, que darán atribuciones adicionales, especiales al poder.

*—Ya pasó con la pandemia.*
—Sí, ya está ahí. Esa es la ruta más probable a la cual nos dirigimos.
*—No sé si preguntarte por la tercera.*
—Pregunta, pregunta. ¿La quieres escuchar?
*—Siempre es mejor conocer lo que nos espera.*
—Si las cosas se degeneran demasiado rápido, a lo que iríamos es a un neofeudalismo. El Estado se divide y en cada uno habrá un pequeño reino de taifas, cada uno de ellos gobernado por un señor de la guerra.
*—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
—Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar.

*—¿Qué implicaciones tiene?*
—Habría que ocupar un espacio cultural al que resulta difícil acceder porque el capitalismo tiene la hegemonía del discurso.
*—Eso es desmontar nuestra percepción de la vida, nuestra cultura...*
—Sí, es cierto. Es que el capitalismo decide de qué se puede y de qué no se puede hablar. Es un tabú. Y nosotros mismos nos autocensuramos porque si criticas el capitalismo no vas a ligar mucho. Aprendemos bastante pronto que no está bien criticar el capitalismo. Una pequeña crítica, vale, pero a partir de un determinado pronto, ya no vale.
*—¿Cómo se hace una transición si no nos queda tiempo?*
—Nadie lo sabe y por eso estamos donde estamos. Lo único que sabemos es que si seguimos por este camino, acabaremos colapsando hacia un ecofascismo en el mejor de los casos y hacia un neofeudalismo en el peor. Ya hay ejemplos.


> *«El colapso llegará en dos o tres años, como ha pasado en Líbano o en Sri Lanka, que han caído en dos meses. Hace diez días la Agencia Internacional de la Energía dijo que este verano faltarán combustibles en todo el mundo»*



*—¿Cuáles?*
—Libia, por ejemplo.
*—¿Cómo afectará el petrocalipsis al racionamiento de comida?*
—Está pasando ahora mismo. La pandemia detuvo el proceso, nada más. En este momento hay muchas cosas que están funcionando muy mal. La primera es la producción de diésel. Por sus características, no se puede producir tan fácilmente. El petróleo llegó a su máximo de producción en 2005.
*—¡Hace 17 años!*
—Exacto. Lleva estancada con una ligera tendencia a la baja que ahora va más deprisa. Para compensarlo, se han metido los biocombustibles, que gastan tanta energía en producirlo que la que luego te devuelve.
*—¿No hay energía neta disponible?*
—No, porque se gasta tanto como lo que sale. Se hacía simplemente por la subvención y ahora, por un mandato que marca que un 7% del poder carburante tiene que ser biocombustible. Era una alternativa imbécil porque, además, si destinásemos todas las cosechas a producir biocombustibles sólo podríamos llegar a 15 millones de barriles diarios frente a los cien que se consumen hoy en día. Y eso, quedándonos sin comer.
*—¿Hay otra posibilidad?*
—Las arenas bituminosas del Canadá y petróleos extrapesados de Venezuela.
*—¿Qué es eso?*
—Una especie de alquitrán mezclado con tierra. Se arrasó un bosque boreal en Canadá para sacar ese alquitrán que luego combinan con gas natural en un proceso carísimo que consume un montón de agua para convertirlo en petróleo.
*—¿Tiene más rendimiento que el biocombustible?*
—No. Es muy bajo y además tiene límites y es muy corrosivo. El tercero es el fracking, con el que siempre se ha perdido dinero. Era una burbuja porque se pusieron demasiadas expectativas. En el 2015 ya se dieron cuenta de que no había manera de ganar dinero con eso.
*—Pero se siguió explotando ¿verdad?*
—Si, porque en 2016 ganó Donald Trump y por nacionalismo energético empieza a dar exenciones fiscales y el fracking remonta hasta que las grandes empresas quiebran, deja 300.000 millones de dólares en pasivos, en deuda.

*—¿Qué ocurre a partir de 2018?*
—Tocamos máximos, con 88,5 millones de barriles diarios, sin contar el gas natural. Ha ido bajando y la Opep dice que no puede producir más. Y, además, desde 2014 las compañías petrolíferas y gasísticas han reducido un 60% la inversión en busca de nuevos yacimientos. Al año se encuentra el equivalente a cinco mil millones de barriles pero se consumen unos 36.000 millones.
*—¿Qué va a pasar?*
—Pues que a principios del año que viene se quedarán sin despensa y no queda nada más. Además, a esto se suma la guerra, con lo que caeremos un 6 o un 7%.


> *«El plan RepowerEU, que considera necesario acabar con toda la dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos, dice que si los países del norte racionan, nosotros tendremos que racionar también y darles nuestro excedente. nos vamos a quedar a dos velas»*



*—¿Qué dice la Agencia Internacional de la Energía?*
—En sus últimos informes, asegura que si falta inversión, la producción de petróleo podría caer hasta 2025 un 50% respecto a los máximos. Esto, en el peor de los escenarios. En el mejor, a lo mejor es un 20%, una caída que no hemos visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
*—Dices que el diésel se acaba este verano.*
—Es que falta petróleo de calidad y las empresas no invierten porque saben que no lo van a rentabilizar. En toda la costa este de Estados Unidos calculan que se quedarán sin diésel ni queroseno para los aviones de aquí a dos semanas. En el Reino Unidos ya están racionando y en Hungría, pero esto no sale en los periódicos. Además, en una veintena de países ya no hay gasóleo y hay revoluciones, como en Sri Lanka. Faltan alimentos, medicinas y la gente está muriendo. También pasa en Laos, en Pakistán, con la bomba atómica. Tienen cortes de electricidad de diez horas al día. Kazajistán, octavo exportador de trigo del mundo y el 42% del uranio del mundo, y ha dejado de exportar, igual que la India. En Irán, la gente quema las tiendas porque no hay pan. Senegal, Nigeria ha suspendido sus vuelos domésticos porque no tiene diésel. A estos se unen Perú, Argentina, Bolivia... Y en este contexto, llega la guerra. Todo escasea porque no hay diésel para extraer materiales.
*—¿Ya hay crisis alimentaria?*
—La falta de diésel ha provocado un parón en la producción de fertilizantes. En octubre, la FAO ya anunció que íbamos a una crisis alimentaria de proporciones globales. Hace dos meses, el Banco Mundial dijo que habíamos pasado de crisis a catástrofe alimentaria que iba a afectar este mismo año, probablemente hacia el otoño, al 40% de la población del mundo y queda trigo para ocho semanas, que coincidirá con el final de la cosecha.
*—Esto va a crear tensiones graves.*
—Por supuesto. Recordemos la Primavera Árabe. Pagaremos más por el grano, pero ¿Qué pasará con Egipto y el Canal de Suez? ¿Y con Argelia y Marruecos? Son países muy poblados y, en el caso de Argelia, armado hasta los dientes.
*—Y aquí, una inflación disparada.*
—El encarecimiento fuerte será sobre los alimentos más básicos: plan, leche y verdura fresca. La UE vive muy ensimismada, pero ahora no puede sustituir el gas ruso y Rusia está cortando el cordón umbilical con muchos países europeos y dirigiéndolo hacia China.
*—¿La nuclear es una solución?*
- No. Podemos fijarnos en Japón, donde el gobierno ha dicho a las familias que se junten en una habitación para ver la televisión para ahorrar energía. No les va a llegar porque no hay uranio, con lo que la producción nuclear, de la que dependen, también se acaba.
*—¿Por qué defienden la creación de mini centrales nucleares?*
—Eso lo dice Francia con toda la caradura del mundo porque tiene un problema de aprovisionamiento de uranio y la mitad de sus centrales están paradas.
*—¿Por eso ahora hablan de la solución española?*
—España está bombeando gas como nunca hacia Francia porque está con el agua al cuello. Ahora dicen que van a construir 14 reactores que es una manera de subvencionar a EDF para que no quiebre y estos reactores no se van a construir nunca.
*—Y en este momento, Bruselas aprueba el plan RepowerEU.*
—Si, y en ese paquete la UE dice que vamos a incrementar el uso del carbón para suplir el gas ruso. Será sólo durante los próximos 15 años, dicen con toda la hipocresía del mundo, cuando tendríamos que cerrar todo en ocho y, al mismo tiempo dejan de hablar de lucha contra el cambio climático para hacerlo de seguridad energética.
*—¿Habrá apagón este verano?*
—Si. Y, si no, en invierno.
*—¿A España le afectará?*
—Si Red Eléctrica hace bien su trabajo, no. España está poco interconectada y si se corta en los Pirineos se podría parar. Pero eso podría crear más inestabilidad en el norte.
*—¿Nos van a dejar?*
—Ya veremos.


> *«Si las cosas se degeneran demasiado rápido, a lo que iríamos es a un neofeudalismo. El Estado se divide y en cada uno habrá un pequeño reino de taifas gobernado por un señor de la guerra»*



*—Lo digo por las medidas del plan europeo de abastecer al norte con los países bien abastecidos, nosotros.*
—El plan RepowerEU, que considera necesario acabar con toda la dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos, dice que si ellos racionan, nosotros tendremos que racionar también y darles nuestro excedente.
*—¿Llenar toda la cordillera cantábrica de aerogeneradores puede paliar el problema?*
—No pueden hacerlo porque no tienen materiales. Además, la energía producida no se podrá meter en la red, con lo que tendrán que poner fábricas de hidrógeno. Van a intentarlo, gastarse una millonada y construirán la cuarta parte de lo que tienen pensado antes de que todo se vaya a la mierda. Mientras, destrozarán la montaña. La UE reconoce que no tiene suficiente capacidad renovable como para producir hidrógeno. España tendría que multiplicar por 25 su producción actual de electricidad con medios renovables, lo cual es imposible, no se puede hacer de ninguna manera. ¿Y estamos hablando de exportar fuera? Pues nos vamos a quedar a dos velas.
*—De eso hablas en el artículo sobre colonialismo energético.*
—Exactamente.
*—¿Qué nos darán a cambio de convertirnos en colonia?*
—Esa no es la pregunta. La pregunta es a quién se lo van a dar. A ti y a mí, desde luego que no.









Antonio Turiel: "La opción al ecofascismo es el colapso y empieza a haber probabilidades de sufrirlo en unos pocos años"


El físico Antonio Turiel no pone anestesia en un discurso para el que casi ninguno de nosotros está preparado. Advierte que nuestro modo de vida está a punto de desaparecer y ve con asombro cómo la sociedad prefiere seguir de espaldas a la realidad. «Hay cuatro posibilidades: ecofascismo...




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jul 2022)

peakoleros come pollas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Jul 2022)

Oh Dios mío me pilla el Mad Max en bañador y sin V8.


----------



## Jasa (3 Jul 2022)

Y por qué no un 80 o un 95%, si reducimos un 40% solo se cagaría dos generaciones posteriores? Estos porcentajes son muy divertidos.

Por cierto es decir que hay que vivir como en la baja edad media pero con acceso a armas de fuego


----------



## River in the street (3 Jul 2022)

Aquí nadie se va a bajar de ningun sitio y menos habiendo disfrutado de la dolce vita durante décadas.

El problema viene porque los chinos y asiaticos en general se han subido tambien a esto y les mola el rollo son como irena la cornuda mucho comunismo pero cuando prueban el ibérico son más capitalistas que Adan Smith y el colapso total llegará cuando lo quieran hacer los indios.

Ahi soltarán el virus definitivo y vendrá la guerra


----------



## Eudoxo (3 Jul 2022)

Yo voy a intentar subirlo un 10%.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Jul 2022)

Que empiecen los políticos y ya si eso nosotros les seguimos.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2022)

palmando los kakunados se soluciona

EASY!


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## belenus (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (3 Jul 2022)

Ecofascismo, que es eso ?

Ir con el brazo en alto oliendo a cáñamo?

Por cierto el Turiel tiene pinta de ser un langosto funcivago que echa para atrás.


----------



## Lobo macho (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## DEREC (3 Jul 2022)

Vale, pero que vaya empezando él.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jul 2022)

encima el hijo de puta es enchufado de la universidad, cobrando de lo pubico a tope

la plebe que se baje el level un 90% que yo voy en mi tesla a pilas recargado con placas solares en mi casa


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Jul 2022)

*Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
—Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: *ecofeminismo, socialismo* o como lo quieras llamar.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Jul 2022)

El ser humano donde ha ido ha agotado los recursos, y sin embargo estamos aqui.

Estamos aqui, porque cuando terminamos un recurso, usamos el cerebro para conseguir otros.

Hoy con muchisima menos tierra cultivada que nunca en la historia, producimos más alimentos que nunca en la historia.

Si esto fuera una crisis de recursos, la elite iría en bicicleta, y no es el caso.

Ellos quieren vivir como Dios y que la gente esté en su casa fumando porros sin salir ni joderles el paisaje.


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Jul 2022)

tenemos?


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (3 Jul 2022)

Ya no se cortan un pelo ... a calzon quitao


----------



## corto maltes (3 Jul 2022)

y su mujer funcivaga igual, boomers casapagada diciendo que construir vivienda genera mucho CO2 y consume muchos recursos.. que paliza tiene el hijo de puta..


----------



## Ebonycontractor (3 Jul 2022)

Primero, que reduzcan la jornada laboral un 90% y luego yo firmo encantado en reducir mi tren de vida


----------



## esBlackpill.com (3 Jul 2022)

Es vivir como ratas o no sancionar estúpidamente a Rusia. El mayor dilema de la actualidad, de los creadores de Mamá o Papá.


----------



## socrates99 (3 Jul 2022)

Traduzco para bovinos aplaude balcones:
Debemos matar un 90% de humanos.


----------



## Ufo (4 Jul 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110476



10/10


AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: *ecofeminismo, socialismo* o como lo quieras llamar.



Menos risas que este es el plan... 

Mujer empoderadas* = menos población


Te crees que la montero está donde está por qué esto del pico del petróleo es una broma?


----------



## Agosto (4 Jul 2022)

Cuando el rio suena... con tanta noticia al respecto estamos empezando a asumir los hechos que han de llegar.


----------



## Kalanders (4 Jul 2022)

Y si la energía renovable no es una posibilidad real, ¿por qué se está implantando?

Oh wait.







El vulgo tiene que seguir al son del flauter.


----------



## dac1 (4 Jul 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110484



Estaria emporrado el yayo


----------



## urano (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué lo reduzca tu puta madre.... subnormal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

__





Rumor: - ¿ A que habra ido Elon Musk a visitar al Papa de Roma .. despues de haber estado varios dias desparecido ?


EL PAPA MENGUANTE meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Recortar los sueldos de funcis prescindibles un 80% reduciría drásticamente el consumo de energía. También la destrucción del Falcon y la prohibición de importaciones extraeuropeas.


----------



## Turek (4 Jul 2022)

Donde yo trabajo se está ampliando un montón la capacidad de producción, el negocio depende en gran medida del petroleo, a día de hoy no han dado puntada sin hilo, estos no van a pérdidas.

En fin, demasiada información contradictoria.


----------



## AMP (4 Jul 2022)

Pues el gordinflas de Turiel tiene pinta de zampar a dos carrillos, el cabrón.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es gilipollas.
Solo vale para decir lo que le ordenan.
¿Donde está el vídeo donde decia que las baterías bajarían de la ostia y la electricidad también gracias a las renovables.
Este subnormal es un loro de sus amos.


----------



## Khazario (4 Jul 2022)

Que se vayan a China, India, Bangladesh y todo el, resto del sudeste asiatico a reducir ese 90% no te jode...


----------



## Topacio (4 Jul 2022)

Ya llevamos reduciendo nuestro nivel de vida desde el 2007, ahora toca bonanza económica y comprar el chalet


----------



## Espartano27 (4 Jul 2022)

He leído hasta ecofeminismo, le pueden dar mucho por el culo con resiliencia


----------



## Switch_46 (4 Jul 2022)

Tengo que bajar mi calidad de vida, para que este subser viva a todo tren. Di que si gilipollas, di que si. Y lo peor es que aún habrá quien le de la razón.


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Jul 2022)

¿Y los ecoturistas que consumen recursos,cagan larvas y no generan mas que inseguridad?


----------



## Busher (4 Jul 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Y por qué no un 80 o un 95%, si reducimos un 40% solo se cagaría dos generaciones posteriores? Estos porcentajes son muy divertidos.
> 
> Por cierto es decir que hay que vivir como en la baja edad media pero con acceso a armas de fuego



De fuego no... DE FOGUEO, que hay que reducir. El arma hace el ruido y la bala la lanzas tu con una cerbatana (tiragüitos no, que usa derivados del petroleo).


----------



## Itanimulli (4 Jul 2022)

Propaganda globalista sientífica. Meses antes de la guerra no dejaban de hablar de posibles apagones y... sorpresa! Ahora sí hay motivos. Y como se prepara el desgobierno ante tal escenario? Demoliendo pantanos y eléctricas de carbón. Es una crisis creada por ellos a base de imprimir lo inimprimible para apoderarse de todo, como en 2006. Además de que hay patentes para generar energías de todo tipo. Si hubiese un problema energético REAL ya haría años que las habrían liberado para que los científicos se pusiesen manos a la obra. 
¿Si formaseis parte de la élite dormiríais tranquilos sabiendo que millones de personas malviven sin electricidad a unos quilómetros de vuestra mansión?


----------



## Manteka (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es un agente chino


----------



## George Orwell (4 Jul 2022)

Puede empezar él.


----------



## Alew (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final, el cuencoarrocismo tb se va a considerar como vivir por encima de nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## Zbigniew (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel ,Turiel empieza a comer menos ,pero claro con tus emolumentos funcionariales como para no comer y cagar cabron.Aplicate el cuento que tratas de predicar.


----------



## el tio orquestas (4 Jul 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Y por qué no un 80 o un 95%, si reducimos un 40% solo se cagaría dos generaciones posteriores? Estos porcentajes son muy divertidos.
> 
> Por cierto es decir que hay que vivir como en la baja edad media pero con acceso a armas de fuego



Querrás decir SIN acceso a armas de fuego y no solamente pagando le diezmo, sino 5 o 6 veces más. 

A mí esta gentuza me puede comer los huevos por debajo del culo.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2022)

Chino random: No mel salel de lol huevol goldo de mieldal cuckcidental quielo consumil lo que tú y compralme una amoto..
Indio random: Yo querer viajar a uropa y cagar en el pantano y comer mcdonalds como ustec señol goldo.
Africano random: Quierojjj tenej coche ejcaptoable y una casa y follar gordas blancas como su hija.

Con todo el cariño a Turiel, que me parece de lo poco respetable que va quedando en esta hezpaña.


----------



## Vibrador letal (4 Jul 2022)

Eso que se lo diga a los funcigenocidas,los remeros ya hemos bajado el 110%


----------



## R_Madrid (4 Jul 2022)

soy unico que ha pillado que lo que se refiere es que sobra el 90% de la gente?

entre lineas claro


----------



## Chino Negro (4 Jul 2022)

A mi dejadme con Rie y una katana viviendo en un Bukeyashiki y soy feliz no necesito nada más en esta vida de mierda montaré mi Dojo y me dedicaría a ser herrero también tendría mi propio huerto.


----------



## Alew (4 Jul 2022)

Por momentos, me recuerda al discurso de Schwab.


----------



## Spock (4 Jul 2022)

Eventos - 1028 Días:








Una burbujista se ata del cuello a la red en Roland Garros" "WE HAVE 1028 DAYS LEFT". Todos kaputt


Es el día 27 de marzo de 2025 El fin del mundo




www.burbuja.info









"Nos quedan 1028 días"


EN FRANCIA LLEGAN A OCTUBRE............. meparto: meparto: meparto: roto2roto2 Así se ha atado la mujer que ha irrumpido en la pista. "Nos quedan 1028 días", se puede leer en su camiseta. Un lema que corresponde a la organización contra el cambio climático Derniere Renovation y hace...




www.burbuja.info




Es el día 27 de marzo de 2025. El fin del mundo.


Spoiler



Así se ha atado la mujer que ha irrumpido en la pista. "Nos quedan 1028 días", se puede leer en su camiseta. Un lema que corresponde a la organización contra el cambio climático Derniere Renovation y hace referencia a que quedan los mencionados días para que se atiendan sus reivindicaciones, antes de empezar con la resistencia civil.




=============================
Greta Thunberg - Clima:





Greta invitada en el festival de Glastonbury: "nos estamos acercando al precipicio"







www.burbuja.info





=============================
Jhon Coleman - El Cambio Climático:





Científico John Coleman deja en ridiculo a reportero de la CNN, el CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO es una invención







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Manosnegras (4 Jul 2022)

La misma turra desde hace ya un siglo, que se acaba el petróleo, el gas, el carbón, el uranio, todo de golpe, que se acaba todo!!! Y somos putas hormigas que ni han empezado a rascar. Ejperto en barra de bar es lo que es.


----------



## Tenderheart (4 Jul 2022)

Pues ya podrían haber hecho la reunión de la OTAN de la semana pasada por Discord...


----------



## meanboy (4 Jul 2022)

Ya no es posible crecer mas, hemos topado con los limites que impone un sistema finito. Lo sabemos pero nadie esta dispuesto a bajar su nivel de vida de forma voluntaria, y si lo imponen de forma coercitiva va haber follon. Casi mejor no hacer nada hasta que todo estalle.


----------



## César92 (4 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110480



La cara del bombero lo dice todo.


----------



## apolyon (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la bajen todos menos él…el siguevengordando


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (4 Jul 2022)

QUE LO REDUZCA CHINA Y SU PUTA MADRE 

NO ME SALE DE LOS COJONES ANDAR EN BICICLETAS DE MIERDA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Eventos - 1028 Días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*1028 DIAS LE QUEDARAN A LOS MALOS PARA ALGUNO DE SUS MALEVOLOS OBJETIVOS
NO A NOSOTROS *



Bladsten
Just another ritual

11.7K views@TheRealKimShady, 02:41 RITUAL DE LA CHICA ATADA A LA RED EN EL PARTIDO DE TENIS DEL ROLAND GARROS :








SIMPLEMENTE LA POSTURA DE ESCLAVA SEXUAL BDSM REPTILIANO CON LA MIRADA PERDIDA

EN POSICION DE SUMISA IDA DE LA PEROLA

LA YA BASTANTE GRIMILLA







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Gematria value of we have 1028 days left is 2245 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values​
six six six​1197​936​156​13520​thirty three​895​936​156​​

*los malos: we have 1028 days left *





*ESO LOS MALOS *

____________________________________________________________________________________









*Pero Los Buenos vamos a nuetra bola
Tenenos nuestra propia linea de tiempo
RASTAFARI AVANZA *


*dice gematrix:* 

*Yo no estoy desesperado ....... *

*como esos de las Agendas Satanicas Artificiales del 1028 ese ... yo tengo la paciencie de MI PADRE *​

im not desperate i have my fathers patience​2245​2382​397​










*¿ PROBLEM ?*
​


----------



## Burbunauta (4 Jul 2022)

Parece el picoaceite con otro nombre.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (4 Jul 2022)

Anda que no hay maneras en la Europa que ha sido la unica en conseguir coches-aviones-camiones y muchisimas cosas con ahorros importantes de energia.
La Europa que vive en ciudades con zulitos y coches mas pequeños.
Que ha aceptado millones y millones de inmigrantes (sino seriamos menos por lo tanto consumiriamos menos energia y nos daria para un tesla o un hibrido a todos).
Que tiene un monton de trabajadores publicos a dedo innecesarios, politicos corruptos y a los puñeteros eeuu jodiendonos en todo.
Europa en x años con la poblacion originaria ya seriamos el 50%... si eso no es recorte... los que nos sumen es una TRAMPA.

De las anteriores puedes recortar a mansalva en puestos publicos a dedo, inmigracion y gasto publico innecesario.
Puedes seguir con una mejor eficiencia de todo lo público y dejar de contratar a fijos blindados, ademas de via tecnologia reducir su numero.
Puedes inicialmente congelar pensiones altas para despues ponerlas tope en 1800 y mirar cuantas viviendas se tienen o quitar los privilegios a la gente mayor subvencionados (los jovenes no los tienen y ganan menos currando duramente).

Puedes poner mercancias via ferrocarril a saco y en vez de alta velocidad trazados normales por mas sitios a media velocidad a menor coste para pasajeros. (Eliminando millones de camiones de largo recorrido y medio largo por carretera).

Puedes relocalizar industria a Europa e incluso reaprovechar coches viejos para meterles motores modernos o con baterias y electricos.

Puedes intentar que la gente ponga paneles solares en sus tejados a tope y poner fabricas en Europa para no depender de fuera.

Puedes fomentar que en una familia no se curren mas de 30-40 horas semanales entre AMBOS (asi los precios de la vivienda bajarian y las charos colapsando con el suv todo idem ) y se deje de usar el SUBEBORDILLOS SUV que pesa muchisimo, gasta muchisimo y equivale a 2 coches...los coches deben aligerarse por normativa a menos de 2000kgs intentando rondar los 700-1600 hasta segmento D-E como antaño y eliminar la obligatoriedad de gadjets estupidos de Orwell que suman PESO y dificultad de fabricacion por los chips.

Puedes reconvertir buses a eléctrico con los actuales (vale mucho menos que un bus full electrico) o hibridarlos mientras tanto sobre un modelo existente.

Puedes tras generar industria, fomentar parkings vigilados de bicis , bajar costes publicos en un 70% etc , pues incluso fomentar en parados y gente joven e incluso jubilada el REPOBLAR PUEBLOS (politica de ultrabajos impuestos, 0 prohibiciones con coches-vivienda etc), fomentando eso si agricultura ecologica y ganaderia mas eco a la vieja usanza (la gente sin curro en esos casos si trabaja eso o bien artesania local exportable o limpiar bosquees se podria ganar paguitas y derecho a viviendas muy asequibles con terreno).
Otros harian el servicio de mili pagada en la frontera para defendernos de invasiones , todo ataque seria repelido o expulsado obviamente por tierra, mar y aire.

Y ya ni te digo si mandas a tomar por culo a EEUU y te pones a negociar petroloe-gas no solo con Rusia sino con otros actores.

Biocombustibles+fueles sinteticos en Europa seria otra via.

Centrales Nucleares pequeñas de las modernas , ya resuelves parte de la luz junto a la energia solar.

Si la gnete tiene mejores empleos, se reparten mas las horas de trabajo, la vivienda BAJA y se logra que la gente tenga dinero todo puede ser mas sostenible (viviendas remejoradas por ejemplo a nivel aislantes-paneles, etc).

Calefaccion via pellet o biomasa para pueblos-urbas como minimo (y les da para instalar piscina y otras cosas publicas que necesiten una buena caldera y tener servicios en mini de la ciudad).

Viajes largos en coche compartidos entre amigos o toda la familia a ser posible y para trabajar si es posible mejor (pero esto es mas chungo).

Comida nacional a ser posible o de la UE, generara mas empleo y dinero en zonas rurales aunque sea algo mas cara, y sera de mejor calidad el que no pueda que se largue de las ciudades donde se podrian poner invernaderos en altura y en zonas que se tiren (pisos viejos donde vivian todos los ilegales... innecesarios).

Todo esto es mucho menos dramatico y logras una reduccion de un 40% de dependencia energetica de fuera y de lo tradicional , que no os cuenten milongas, cada prohibicion es para joderte vivo, en Cuba llevan coches de hace 50-80 años ... oye si cuesta producir coches nuevos rehutiliza lo que habia no? que en Europa hay bastantes.
Y luego que la gente se aclare , los qeu quieran ser urbanitas oye que disfruten sus no coches en sus ciudades grandes, pero al resto que no nos jodan.

En EEUU aun lo tienen mas facil viniendo de derrochar energia y teniendo casas unifamiliares, mas facil meter solar + coche eléctrico que en Europa, además curraban demasiadas horas... y siguen currando demasiadas.
Y si mandan a tomar por culo a los progres y deep state ni te cuento xD


----------



## Uriel Omegangelos (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Antonio Turiel no pone anestesia en un discurso para el que casi ninguno de nosotros está preparado. Advierte que nuestro modo de vida está a punto de desaparecer y ve con asombro cómo la sociedad prefiere seguir de espaldas a la realidad. «Hay cuatro posibilidades: ecofascismo, neofeudalismo, el colapso o vivir con un 90% menos de lo que tenemos». Añade que hay que elegir ya.
> *—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar.



Turiel es un ecologista sandía que utiliza el Peak Oil del mismo modo que sus kamaradas utilizan el Cambio Climático: como una excusa para imponer el progrecomunismo ("Ecofeminismo y socialismo"). Si alguna vez dice algo interesante es porque, a diferencia del CalentaMIENTO Global el Peak Oil es real, pero para informarse de ello hay otras fuentes mucho más fiables. Por ejemplo esta web:
Hacia el colapso.- ir al foro

Como verdadero cristiano creo que la vida material es deshechable, el libre albedrío no. Si las únicas posibilidades son Agenda 2030, Gran Colapso o Guerra Nuclear, ¿cual de las tres creéis que se parece más al Juicio Final?:

¿Sería DESEABLE una Guerra Nuclear?

Más vale morir en Cristo como un hombre libre que vivir como esclavo de Satán.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jul 2022)

esa imagen del bombero . es brutalerrima
tan cerca de convertirse en un heroe...
ainsssss
estaria pensando en su familia.
porque si llega a ser un furymundo. de la vida


----------



## gpm (4 Jul 2022)

Por Internet está como la ONU en su pronóstico de 2008 dijo que en 2018 no iba a nevar en Burgos....


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Jul 2022)

que empiece a reducir el nivel de vida un 90% el SEBOSO DE MIERDA que sale dando consejos de consumo en el artículo COMIENDO UN 90% MENOS, en especial chuletones que esta obeso morbido el hijodelagrandisimaputa

No se como le dan voto a una mierda humana como esa, será porque es masón y además tiene cara de pederasta ...


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Jul 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Eventos - 1028 Días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo me follaba a la Greta y a la otra.


----------



## CANILLAS (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es un radical podemita eco-comunista. Si por esta gente fuera, impondrían su decrecimiento a golpe de fusil y eco-gulags, "por el bien de todos", como ya hicieron cuando el enemigo era el capitalismo a secas.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Jul 2022)

Vamos a suponer que algo de lo que dice el autor ese es cierto:

Llevamos décadas de obsolescencia programada, con China y la India produciendo a saco, y sin saber porqué motivo, fomentando movimientos migratorios masivos.

Y ahora se le dice al ciudadano europeo, siendo una minoría, que cambie su estilo de vida o vendrá el apocalipsis, mientras se imponen medidas totalitarias de dudosa credibilidad como la de imponer el coche eléctrico.

En fin, no sé, creo que hay otra forma de hacer las cosas....


----------



## medion_no (4 Jul 2022)

*—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
—Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar. 

............................ No hay mas preguntas señoria.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2022)

Pues ya están tardando para volver al campo y que todo quisque se ponga a cultivar, ah, que tampoco quieren dejar cultivar tus propios alimentos.

Lo que habría que hacer es reducir el 100% de la huella a los cretinos responsables de la supuesta situación que describe el funcivago de turno.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jul 2022)

Mañana voy corriendo a por más jamones y latunes.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

No sabia que este foro fuese de ingenieros. Cuanta sabiduria!.
Despues de este alarde de conocimientos cientificos que resumo en:

Turiel es un fanegas, rojo y funcionario.
Yo siempre le pongo 20 euros al coche.

Turiel es un sr. que cuando explica lo que esta sucediendo se rie y no me extraña porque literalmente trata con borregos. 
Tachan de ser nuevo un debate de por lo menos el siglo xix. Hablan de Turiel como si apareciese ayer de la nada cuando crisisenergetica. org debe tener unos 20 años. Pero claro la culpa es de Putin y los ecologistas.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

¿“Reducir nuestro nivel de vida un 90%” no sería, de hecho, colapsar?


----------



## DOM + (4 Jul 2022)

Vale. Que empiece la greta, el gates, el di caprio y demás elites multimillonarias que dicen que estamos matando el planeta con nuestro coche para ir al puto trabajo que luego nos rebajamod nosotros.

Ni en 1000 vidas un remero llegará a contaminar lo que un solo actor de jewllywood en su vida de lujo con yates, jets privados y sin privarse de nada.

Que engañen a los gilipollas vale, pero a mi no


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> No sabia que este foro fuese de ingenieros. Cuanta sabiduria!.
> Despues de este alarde de conocimientos cientificos que resumo en:
> 
> Turiel es un fanegas, rojo y funcionario.
> ...



al fanegas de mierda este es lo que le hace falta, dos horas de bici ida y otras dos vuelta desde el CSIC a su piso cucarachero de los años 70 de 400 mil euros en madrid capital

a reducir un 90% el nivel de vida, HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (4 Jul 2022)

Funcionarios de ayuntamientos sin trabajo real levantándose 33000€ brutos. Mira si pueden recortar y fabricar lo que tengan que fabricar. En las universidades más de lo mismo otro pozo de enchufados con nóminas desmedidas. Que cantidad de talento sin aprovechar.


----------



## Ebola (4 Jul 2022)

Sólo habla del agotamiento de determinadas fuentes de energia y no de la utilización de otras que son prometedoras y que podrían estar en unos pocos años como la fusion nuclear o la energia geotermica todo para imponer su visión agenda 2030 ecofeminista.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (4 Jul 2022)

Lo puse en forocoches: no es cuestión de renunciar a nada. Es simplemente que sobramos, mínimo, el 75% de la población.
Yo me dedico a la producción alimentaria, y no es sostenible tener de todo, en todos lados, a cualquier hora, para todo el mundo, y en base a lo que le apetezca a cada uno en cada momento. Pensadlo un instante.

Quieres comprar lo primero que se te ocurra para comer, y puedes ir a casi cualquier supermercado, de cualquier ciudad, abierto al público casi todo el día, con todos los estantes llenos, de casi de todo (sea de temporada o no).
Es algo que se da por hecho.

Eso por un lado.

Por otro nos pensamos que somos algo: en una zona agrícola cualquiera. Cada agricultor hace de su parcela lo que le sale de los cojones.
En España la agricultura se va a tomar por el culo porque está mal planteado todo: pretenden que se cumplan unas normativas imposibles.
No va de eso. Va de intentar alcanzar un equilibrio.
Si una zona es de secano y hay X parcelas, pues hacer una concentración parcelaria, con solo un pozo de riego, todo mecanizado, etc. Y crear agrupaciones. Al que no le parezca bien que le den por el culo. Sea socialista/comunista o no.

Un ej: ayer estuve viendo una finca que sufre de falta de agua en épocas de sequía, y el tío ha plantado aguacate. Con sus dos cojones.
No porque sea sostenible, ecológico, feminista, o solidario. La razón es que lo ha hecho porque le ha salido de los cojones, como le ha salido de los cojones. Que oye, es libre. Pero es un cultivo tropical, con un consumo de 8000 m3/ha de agua dulce.
Si luego no le es rentable y los malvende, o simplemente los tira al suelo, por lo que sea, habrá quemado recursos a mansalva. Recursos de todos.


Por eso habría que llevar un planning de todo esto. De la misma manera que se deberían prohibir las importaciones, o gravar fuertemente, de países donde no se produce con normativa CEE.

Está mal la cosa.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo puse en forocoches: no es cuestión de renunciar a nada. Es simplemente que sobramos, mínimo, el 75% de la población.
> Yo me dedico a la producción alimentaria, y no es sostenible tener de todo, en todos lados, a cualquier hora, para todo el mundo, y en base a lo que le apetezca a cada uno en cada momento. Pensadlo un instante.
> 
> Quieres comprar lo primero que se te ocurra para comer, y puedes ir a casi cualquier supermercado, de cualquier ciudad, abierto al público casi todo el día, con todos los estantes llenos, de casi de todo (sea de temporada o no).
> ...



Si hombre...si la gente no entiende los limites de crecimiento nadie les hara entender el club de roma.

Sobre lo que dices la agricultura de monocultivo tambien es un problema. Degrada suelos, necesitas mas fertilizantas y favorece plagas y enfermedades.
Y si las agrupaciones me suenan comunistas.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He leído hasta ecofeminismo, le pueden dar mucho por el culo con resiliencia



Creo que lo dice con bastante mala uva.


----------



## Können (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es un fraude, no se va a cumplir nada de lo que dice.


----------



## alas97 (4 Jul 2022)

El gran misterio para mi, siempre fue como los monos descubrieron la percusión.

Más tarde la revelación vino de kubrick







ahí fue cuando me di cuenta de verdad de la necesidad de comer y vestir.

De toda la vida las guerras siempre fueron por recursos.

No puedes meterte en una guerra sin crear un enemigo real.

Y lo que estan tocando aquí, es que nosotros somos el enemigo.... porque oye, consumimos mucho, hostiaaa.

De bajar el nivel de vida de la casta, los reyes, y farándula de jeques que viven a todo tren, tal vez mañana.

Ese cuento de que no hay recursos para todos que se lo digan a los dictadorzuelos que hay en asia, africa, al, que viven saqueando el tesoro publico y tienen a su propia población en el paleolitico.

Como ejemplo este, que metio un pedazo de fake de enfermedad para no responder por los millones que le dieron para construir un puente.



Y se libro de la investigación, dejando como monumento esta magna obra arquitectónica que será admirada por los siglos de los siglos.



20 millonacos que se esfumaron, de la nada.

Y es solo un pequeño ejemplo, una minucia, calderilla. Mientras más arriba pfff.

Mira a ver si los chinos comunistas del pcc han compartido la riqueza que tienen con sus coterráneos de ojos cagando?

Y los indios qué tal? mucho cohete nuclear, viajes al espacio, pero se siguen limpiando el ojete con la mano y bebiendo agua del ganges.

a cualquier lugar donde vayas, la misma historia. bah.

Pero oye, lo recursos son finitos. Claro nenes, de administrarlos nunca.

En fin.

Están esperando que la gente se ponga en fila en la cuneta voluntariamente y ellos mismos pidan el fusilamiento, por el bien del planeta.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

¿A quién se refiere este pavo en primera del plural?

¿Quiénes son ellos?



Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> El gran misterio para mi, siempre fue como los monos descubrieron la percusión.
> 
> Más tarde la revelación vino de kubrick
> 
> ...



Esto es hablar por hablar. Turiel deja claro que la unica manera de aguantar es administar bien los recursos. Estoy seguro que Turiel tambien esta por la labor de que decrezcan los ricos primero. Puedes ver videos de Turiel donde deja claro eso.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

Simple principio de Paretto, el 20% de los que consumen el 80% de los recursos que se vayan apretando

Si el tal Turiel este pertenece a ellos, que empiece ganando bujeros a su cinturón



mcflanagan dijo:


> Yo una vez sumé las fortunas de no sé si fueron los 5-10 más ricos del mundo (los de Forbes, no los reales), y lo dividí entre la población total, y salíamos como a 50 ó 60.000€ por cabeza. Que a un español no le soluciona la vida, pero a un africano no veas...
> 
> Puestos a a soltar ideas de lo que deberíamos hacer, ésa es la mía.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Simple principio de Paretto, el 20% de los que consumen el 80% de los recursos que se vayan apretando
> 
> Si el tal Turiel este pertenece a ellos, que empiece ganando bujeros a su cinturón



Cierto el 20% fue occidente, ahora china y otros se suman y todo se va a la mierda


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 Jul 2022)

Os reís de este hombre porque tenéis miedo? 
O por ignorancia?


----------



## max power (4 Jul 2022)

Un 90% nada menos...

Nos metemos en cuevas de nuevo?


----------



## pocholito (4 Jul 2022)

Lo llevo diciendo volveremos a los 40 y 50 del siglo pasado


----------



## rsaca (4 Jul 2022)

Ese hombre basa sus hipótesis en una especie de sucesión natural de acontecimientos. Pero no es así. Esta claro que quienes de verdad dirigen el mundo llevan años castrado mentalmente a los occidentales y cebando una bomba demográfica en el tercer mundo. Todo confluye hacia la 3GM que ya está llamando a la puerta. Va a haber una despoblación abrupta como nunca ha habido. 
Y para los que piensan que siendo menos viviremos mejor, no. El objetivo a exterminar eres tu.

Salid de las grandes ciudades y haceros con algún arma, porque me temo que ya lo tenemos encima.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

Ese hombre que vaya a predicar a USA y China. Que lo haga en España le quita credibilidad



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Os reís de este hombre porque tenéis miedo?
> O por ignorancia?


----------



## Gorkako (4 Jul 2022)

Veo a los politicastros con sus barbacoas, sus chaletazos, carnaca, sus ropas, peinados de peluquería cada pleno (eh tuquis), hace poco la OTAN con sus carracos, sus aviones y sus mierdas... Y me dicen que baje mi puto nivel de vida? Anda y que los follen a todos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (4 Jul 2022)

Pues que empiecen reduciendo un 90% los fastos de la cumbre OTAN, el uso Falcon, los gastos del WEF, etc


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Os reís de este hombre porque tenéis miedo?
> O por ignorancia?



Tienen que pasar las fases del duelo. Yo estoy en la aceptacion e intento hacer algo (aunque realmente no creo que valga para nada).


----------



## Wasi (4 Jul 2022)

Hasta ecofeminismo he llegado, que os jodan a todos


----------



## TylerDurden99 (4 Jul 2022)

Que nos darán a cambio de ser una colonia? Ya lo somos, y lo que nos dan es por culo.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (4 Jul 2022)

Fanegas nacido en el 72 que ha disfrutado todo lo bueno: pisos a precios de 1996, plazas de funcionario regaladas, en fin, un botarate del 15 que lo ha tenido todo a huevo, como si maullara un gato.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (4 Jul 2022)

Nos guste o no, los chinos ya no quieren ir en bicileta ni limpiarse el culo con una piedra. Van a haber hostias por todo tipo de recursos naturales.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Jul 2022)

Pues atiza bastante al sistema,criticando la renobobas y señalando los lobbis.


----------



## Javito68 (4 Jul 2022)

De todos los terminos que ha usado este individuo, me quedo solo con el de exergía. Del resto, tal como lo cuenta, será como lo de la subida del nivel del mar para el 2018…

Pensar en ecofeminismo, racionamiento de keroseno, y la foto de la cajera y sus petardas viajando a nueva york en falcon…. Se me cortocircuita la vista, y ya no me deja leer mas…


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Jul 2022)

Lo que cuenta este hombre es un colapso total donde mueren miles de millones de personas d e hambre o en guerras brutales.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ecofascismo, que es eso ?
> 
> Ir con el brazo en alto oliendo a cáñamo?
> 
> Por cierto el Turiel tiene pinta de ser un langosto funcivago que echa para atrás.



Creo que se refiere a la Greta Majareta.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: *ecofeminismo, socialismo* o como lo quieras llamar.



Turiel está claro de que palo va. Cuando he leído lo de ecofeminismo y socialismo me he dicho: lo mismo de siempre. Que tío más cansino y que manipulador político. Otro propagandista más en España


----------



## MGJavier90 (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy hasta los cojones de este puto rojo. Trata un tema muy interesante, pero te mete agenda 2030 por el culo hasta que te rebosa por la boca.


----------



## jpjp (4 Jul 2022)

Y porque lo que dice este gordo no pasa en China Rusia y los países bricks.
Cada vez más pienso que se está en una guerra contra los bricks y esta gentuza o está vendida o quiere racionalizar porque los bricks ya no mandan recursos sino como es que el petróleo allí no vale tanto como aquí gordaco.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He leído hasta ecofeminismo, le pueden dar mucho por el culo con resiliencia



Con resiliencia inclusiva y no binaria. Menudo manipulador está hecho el Turiel.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Jul 2022)

MGJavier90 dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de este puto rojo. Trata un tema muy interesante, pero te mete agenda 2030 por el culo hasta que te rebosa por la boca.



Pienso lo mismo. Otro sicario de Davos.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Jul 2022)

La cantidad de tonterias que ha soltado en esa entrevista es de record.......¿ Se puede ir todo a la mierda? Si,claro pero coño, un poquito de por favor.

*En toda la costa este de Estados Unidos calculan que se quedarán sin diésel ni queroseno para los aviones de aquí a dos semanas.*

Hombre, no me jodas.......


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Jul 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Anda que no hay maneras en la Europa que ha sido la unica en conseguir coches-aviones-camiones y muchisimas cosas con ahorros importantes de energia.
> La Europa que vive en ciudades con zulitos y coches mas pequeños.
> Que ha aceptado millones y millones de inmigrantes (sino seriamos menos por lo tanto consumiriamos menos energia y nos daria para un tesla o un hibrido a todos).
> Que tiene un monton de trabajadores publicos a dedo innecesarios, politicos corruptos y a los puñeteros eeuu jodiendonos en todo.
> ...



Bien planteado. Pero no lo van a hacer.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Vale. Que empiece la greta, el gates, el di caprio y demás elites multimillonarias que dicen que estamos matando el planeta con nuestro coche para ir al puto trabajo que luego nos rebajamod nosotros.
> 
> Ni en 1000 vidas un remero llegará a contaminar lo que un solo actor de jewllywood en su vida de lujo con yates, jets privados y sin privarse de nada.
> 
> Que engañen a los gilipollas vale, pero a mi no



Así es.


----------



## Relisys (4 Jul 2022)

Yo si estoy mayormente de acuerdo con Turiel. Aunque creo que resulta demasiado apocaliptico y juega muy fuerte. 

En todo caso no se a que viene hablar de "ecofeminismo" por ejemplo. Detalles como ese huelen un poco. 

Lo peor, y se esta viendo, es que el descenso en recursos y la inflacion desbocada va a fracturar a las naciones y los pueblos. Guerras, conflictos y terreno abonado para salvapatrias que solo empeoraran algo que no tiene mucha solucion. No estamos preparados para "decrecer". Ni el sistema, ni las personas.


----------



## grom (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde que se hizo apostol del cambio climatico, lo que diga Turiel y una mierda, son dos mierdas.

Aqui hay otra joya de este lameculos:



> *—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 Jul 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Fanegas nacido en el 72 que ha disfrutado todo lo bueno: pisos a precios de 1996, plazas de funcionario regaladas, en fin, un botarate del 15 que lo ha tenido todo a huevo, como si maullara un gato.



Y a pesar de todos esos rebuznos
Por todo eso crees que no tiene razón?


----------



## Avidiuscasio (4 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Nos guste o no, los chinos ya no quieren ir en bicileta ni limpiarse el culo con una piedra. Van a haber hostias por todo tipo de recursos naturales.



Adhiero, y sabes que todavía falta lo peor cuando descubres que todavía quedan 800 millones de chinos que viven para la mierda y que esperan pronto tener coche, carne y viajes.

No hay planeta para aguantar semejante crecimiento.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> En toda la costa este de Estados Unidos calculan que se quedarán sin diésel ni queroseno para los aviones de aquí a dos semanas. En el Reino Unidos ya están racionando y en Hungría, pero esto no sale en los periódicos. Además, en una veintena de países ya no hay gasóleo y hay revoluciones, como en Sri Lanka. Faltan alimentos, medicinas y la gente está muriendo.



BROOOOTAAAAL


----------



## currigrino (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es listo y sabe manejar la información que tiene. El problema es que enfoca las soluciones a estos problemas desde un prisma ideológico, y ahí es donde la caga. 

En realidad, ahí es donde la cagan muchos de los voceros del problema: La izquierda se parapeta en estos temas para fomentar sus discurso de reparto de riqueza y eso hace que el resto del espectro político no se adhiera a los principios físicos que avalan los hechos que exponen. Algo así como si ETA proclamara a los 4 vientos: "!salvemos las ballenas!". El resto de la comunidad puede estar a favor de "salvar las ballenas", pero no va a manifestar públicamente esa postura para que este hecho no se mezcle con el principal motivo que impulsa a los de ETA. 

Aparte de eso, el problema existe. Es real y se acerca a marchas forzadas. Y lo vamos a vivivr/sufrir a poco tardar.


----------



## Relisys (4 Jul 2022)

currigrino dijo:


> Turiel es listo y sabe manejar la información que tiene. El problema es que enfoca las soluciones a estos problemas desde un prisma ideológico, y ahí es donde la caga.
> 
> En realidad, ahí es donde la cagan muchos de los voceros del problema: La izquierda se parapeta en estos temas para fomentar sus discurso de reparto de riqueza y eso hace que el resto del espectro político no se adhiera a los principios físicos que avalan los hechos que exponen. Algo así como si ETA proclamara a los 4 vientos: "!salvemos las ballenas!". El resto de la comunidad puede estar a favor de "salvar las ballenas", pero no va a manifestar públicamente esa postura para que este hecho no se mezcle con el principal motivo que impulsa a los de ETA.
> 
> Aparte de eso, el problema existe. Es real y se acerca a marchas forzadas. Y lo vamos a vivivr/sufrir a poco tardar.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Turiel acierta (mas/menos) en el diagnostico. El problema y lo que hace que muchos tuerzan la nariz es que se empeña en ofrecer soluciones ideologicas que no suelen gustar y ademas se han demostrado ineficientes. A mi por ejemplo, no me gustan.


----------



## SatanClaus (4 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Ya no es posible crecer mas, hemos topado con los limites que impone un sistema finito. Lo sabemos pero nadie esta dispuesto a bajar su nivel de vida de forma voluntaria, y si lo imponen de forma coercitiva va haber follon. Casi mejor no hacer nada hasta que todo estalle.



Es lo que han hecho durante décadas. Un _laissez-faire_ político.

A los que están ahora en el poder les han entrado los nervios, porque esperaban, como sus antecesores, que este asunto les explotase a los siguientes, mientras ellos disfrutarían de su retiro como consejeros de alguna multinacional.

Y no hay más por parte de los dirigentes. Ni agendas ocultas, ni planes milenarios, ni estatuas de Pazuzu en el sótano. Solo *irresponsabilidad e improvisación*. Esto la mayoría del foro no puede aceptarlo, porque votan a unos u otros, cuando no son directamente CMs de partidos.

En cuanto a Turiel, es bueno en sus análisis, pero luego la caga miserablemente al predecir fechas. Se comporta como un aspirante a vedette económico, y de esos ya hemos tenido muchos. Y no le hacía falta: *bastaba con sacar derivadas y señalar las tendencias*, en lugar de pronosticar la fecha exacta del apocalipsis.

Es que, además, *como estrategia de concienciación es muy torpe*. Si algo ha demostrado el sistema es que es fácil subestimarlo. En 2008 predecíamos que colapsaría antes de 5 años, pero ha aguantado 14. Si empiezas a decir que en 3 años todo habrá petado, y el proceso se alarga más, la gente te tomará por un vendehumos, lo que es contraproducente para tu mensaje.

Es lo que le pasa a Turiel. Y peor aún: en lugar de mantenerse como una voz alternativa, para ganar visibilidad está haciendo unas concesiones políticas con la boca pequeña y sin convicción alguna que no me gustan nada. ¿Qué es eso de "ecofeminismo"? ¿Pero quién se piensa que le va a comprar el discurso si se anda subiendo a la corriente del momento?

Y digo "sin convicción alguna" porque no transmite ninguna fe en sus propias soluciones. Se le ve que no se las cree. Pero lo que está haciendo es como decirle a un paciente con metástasis "bueno, si haces unos kilómetros en bicicleta todos los días a lo mejor alargas la vida hasta...". Pues no, Turiel. Ya es tarde para eso. No hay solución política a lo que se nos viene encima, y lo sabes tú tan bien como los demás. Las "soluciones" ya las han inventado en las favelas de Río de Janeiro o los poblados gitanos. Autoorganización por barrios, clanes vecinales y desobediencia civil. Autarquía, y que dios reparta suerte.

Claro, ese no es un mensaje que te vaya a comprar el rector de la universidad de turno, o una comisión del Congreso, o la jefa de algún contubernio de Igualdad. Pero da lo mismo, porque es adonde vamos, lo queramos o no. *No hay que esperar ninguna solución por parte de las instituciones*, repito. Ha habido décadas para ello, y no se ha hecho nada. Lo único que podemos hacer es prepararnos psicológicamente a título individual, y a lo sumo formar comunidades locales, pequeñas y cohesionadas donde todos se conozcan a todos.

Y al Turiel, alguien debería decirle que no es congruente ser al mismo tiempo un pesimista en lo económico y optimista en lo antropológico, para que lo tenga en cuenta la próxima vez que nos quiera vender un "-ismo" como solución a una crisis de recursos materiales.


----------



## Marwan (4 Jul 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Yo una vez sumé las fortunas de no sé si fueron los 5-10 más ricos del mundo (los de Forbes, no los reales), y lo dividí entre la población total, y salíamos como a 50 ó 60.000€ por cabeza. Que a un español no le soluciona la vida, pero a un africano no veas...
> 
> Puestos a a soltar ideas de lo que deberíamos hacer, ésa es la mía.



amigo, aprenda a sumar, la fortuna de los 10 ricos da 1.302.000.000.000 dolares y si lo divides por 7.000.000.000 personas , se cancelan los 9 ceros y da 1302/7, o sea 186 dolares por persona 










Millonarios Forbes 2022 | Estas son las diez personas más ricas del mundo


Elon Musk se ubica en la cima, encabezando la lista de Forbes por primera vez con un patrimonio neto de US$ 219 mil millones. En segundo lugar queda Jeff Bezos, de Amazon, con US$ 171 mil millones; y Bernard Arnault completa el podio con US$ 158 mil millones.



forbes.co


----------



## CANILLAS (4 Jul 2022)

Se gobierna con el miedo. Antes con el miedo al infierno, luego a la hecatombe nuclear, ahora con el cambio climático y el fin de los recursos.


----------



## mcflanagan (4 Jul 2022)

Marwan dijo:


> amigo, aprenda a sumar, la fortuna de los 10 ricos da 1.302.000.000.000 dolares y si lo divides por 7.000.000.000 personas , se cancelan los 9 ceros y da 1302/7, o sea 186 dolares por persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tienes razón, no sé qué demonios sumé porque además hace años que debería ser hasta menos. Como no fueran los 100 más ricos ni de coña sale esa cifra, y puede que ni aún así. Lo borro para no confundir.


----------



## patroclus (4 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Nos guste o no, los chinos ya no quieren ir en bicileta ni limpiarse el culo con una piedra. Van a haber hostias por todo tipo de recursos naturales.



Ni los chinos, ni indios, ni pakistanies, ni africanos ni sudamericanos.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (4 Jul 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Y a pesar de todos esos rebuznos
> Por todo eso crees que no tiene razón?



Claro, su discurso se basa en seguir cobrando del CSIC, ¿cómo cojones puede tener razón algo que salga de su boca ? A lo mejor por el tema del libre albedrío podría decir la verdad sin querer, pero vamos, hablamos de una probabilidad de 10^-9, a lo sumo.


----------



## Marwan (4 Jul 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Pues tienes razón, no sé qué demonios sumé porque además hace años que debería ser hasta menos. Como no fueran los 100 más ricos ni de coña sale esa cifra, y puede que ni aún así. Lo borro para no confundir.



hubiera sido lindo lo de 60000 euros o dolares por persona en todo caso


----------



## chortinator (4 Jul 2022)

Se rien de vosotros, os merecf3eis como os va a tratar la elite, porque sois unos imbeciles.


Venga esta tambien se sigue riendo de vosotros, vosotros a comer grillos y cucarachas, pasar frio en invierno y viajar en bicicleta... Ellos a comer chuletones, viajar en avion privado, vacaciones en yates y viajar en coche de lujo con chofer.. La humanidad se merece todo lo malo que le vaya a pasar de aqui en adelante.


Claro que si guapis


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de los memos.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (4 Jul 2022)

Si no lo conoces puedes pensar que el tipo es serio hasta que llegas a la parte del “ecofascismo” que se soluciona con “ecofeminismo, socialismo…” y ya te das cuenta de que va el asunto.


----------



## chortinator (4 Jul 2022)

Vaya vaya vaya


*—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
—Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar. 

Podriamos empezar a socializarle a el.

Por cierto porque no dicen que si hay que decrecer, entonces Europa no puede acoger inmigrantes.


Porque como se come eso de oye no teneis quegastar recursos, pero os vamos a llenar de mas africanos.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jul 2022)

Un hijo puta a sueldo del NWO. Qué se suicide para reducir el co2.


----------



## Thuma Dree (4 Jul 2022)

Que empiece él rebajándose un 90% el sueldo de funcivago... a que no caerá esa breva?


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Jul 2022)

Nigeria tenía en 1960, 45 millones de habitantes hoy tiene 210 millones, es como si España que tenía 31 millones en 1960 tuviese ahora 145 millones . Y eso ha sucedió con montones de países en Asia y África. Sencillamente insostenible. Y todo culpa del buenismo y las ONG,s


----------



## Falnesatar (4 Jul 2022)

Sabía que tenía que venir de algún vocero del sistema y el nombre de Turiel me vino como una intuición solo con el título del hilo.

Didn't read, lol.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Jul 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> 10/10
> 
> Menos risas que este es el plan...
> 
> ...



Ya dice que la solución es el ecofeminismo,sea lo que sea eso. Si es que son todos iguales, si es que traigamos con todo. Nos echa el sermón y se va a otra parroquia en coche, que si no, no le da tiempo a dar todas las misas en una mañana.


----------



## elnota (4 Jul 2022)

Esto qué es, el nuevo "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades"?

El problema es la corrupción, las redes clientelares y los 1,5 billones de deuda impagable.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Se gobierna con el miedo. Antes con el miedo al infierno, luego a la hecatombe nuclear, ahora con el cambio climático y el fin de los recursos.



Tal cual. Pero claro, alguna vez será verdad el augurio y lo cierto es que a mí sí me convence el miedo al límite de los recursos y su reparto. 

Dicho esto, analicemos:

- Miedo al terrorismo.
- Miedo al globalismo.
- Miedo a la inmigración.
- Miedo a las élites.
- Miedo a Putin.
- Miedo a la OTAN.
- Miedo a la escasez de alimentos.
- Miedo a la agenda 2030.
- Miedo a China.
- Miedo al cambio climático.
- Miedo a las pandemias.
- Miedo a la vacuna.
- Miedo a no vacunarse.
- Miedo a los que no se vacunan.
- Miedo a la ultra derecha.
- Miedo a la pobreza energética.
- Miedo al patriarcado.
- Miedo al feminismo.
- Miedo a la deuda.
- Miedo a las criptomonedas.
- Miedo a la inflación.
- Miedo a la estanflación.
- Miedo a decrecer y miedo a crecer.
- Miedo a formar una familia, a coger un avión, a follar con una semidesconocida, a opinar si va en contra de los convencionalismos, y hasta puto miedo a respirar sin la mascarilla puesta.

Al final, la única mercancía es el miedo. Los de sensibilidades de izquierda consumen unos miedos, los conservadores, otros. Ninguno está libre de ser embaucado por su poder. Y el 95% de estos miedos solo los percibimos gracias a los depositarios de los mismos: los miedos de comunicación y otros voceros que trabajan consciente o inconscientemente para el enemigo.

Te metes en un periódico deportivo a ver cómo te fue en la quiniela y recibes una dosis de miedo gracias a las ventanas de “actualidad de la guerra de Ucrania: Putin te va a matar de una nuke tarde o temprano”; “actualidad de la pandemia del mono: vas a morir en los baños púbicos”, pandemia coronacirco: “perecerás si no haces lo que decimos”.

Buf.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ecofascismo, que es eso ?
> 
> Ir con el brazo en alto oliendo a cáñamo?



No exactamente. Ecofascismo es la aplicación de una dictadura brutal (el caso del confinamiento podría ser un buen ejemplo, y podría haber sido un ensayo en este sentido) contra el supuesto causante de la degradación medioambiental y la escasez de recursos (la especie humana), y junto con ello, la reducción de la población en varios miles de millones. Eso es en esencia el ecofascismo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (4 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Al final, la única mercancía es el *miedo*. Los de sensibilidades de izquierda consumen unos miedos, los conservadores, otros. Ninguno está libre de ser embaucado por su poder. Y el 95% de estos miedos solo los percibimos gracias a los depositarios de los mismos: los miedos de comunicación y otros voceros que trabajan consciente o inconscientemente para el enemigo.



Todo sistema de dominación se basa en el MIEDO.

_"Veamos el currículum vitae de un ciudadano medio de cualquier sociedad moderna de un país desarrollado, con brevedad y *con las inevitables generalizaciones*:

Un niño nace, y acto seguido, es vacunado por el *miedo* que sus padres tienen a las enfermedades. Posteriormente, con cuatro o cinco años, sus padres le escolarizan por *miedo* a no poder ofrecerle ellos mismos una educación que integre a su hijo en una sociedad a la que tienen *miedo*. El niño crece aprendiendo de un profesor al que tiene *miedo*, comportándose según los patrones establecidos por *miedo* a no ser aceptado por el grupo, respetando a otros niños y profesores que amenazan a través del *miedo*. El niño continúa insertado en el sistema educativo –“estudiando”- por *miedo* a decepcionar las expectativas colocadas en él.

Dentro de ese sistema, “escoge” una formación universitaria por *miedo* al porvenir, *miedo* al futuro, *miedo* a quedarse encerrado: busca una “salida” profesional. En este medio preuniversitario, se inicia en la sexualidad, poniéndose un condón por *miedo* al SIDA. Finalmente inicia sus estudios universitarios según los *miedos* generales: carrera con más “salidas”, preferencia de la familia *miedosa*, ambiente de *miedo*... En la universidad tiene *miedo* a suspender, *miedo* a perder la “beca”, *miedo* a tener que pagar más dinero por tener *miedo*; y, tras unos cuantos años de angustias y *miedos*, se “gradúa” en un estudio del que tiene *miedo* que no sirva para insertarse en el mercado laboral. Por este *miedo*, hace un “master”, una “post-graduación”, una especialización porque tiene *miedo* de que lo ya estudiado no sea suficiente.

Paralelamente, como tiene *miedo* a la soledad, conoce a una mujer y, tras cierto *miedo* al compromiso por parte de ambos, deciden casarse, a pesar del *miedo* que supone hacerlo sin tener un empleo estable. Sin embargo, él consigue un trabajo en una corporación a través de un proceso selectivo que da *miedo*. Trabaja en una corporación más de 40 horas semanales por *miedo* a quedarse en el paro, y no poder afrontar la hipoteca que firmó para vivir en un apartamento en el que su mujer tiene *miedo* cuando se queda sola. Él obedece a un jefe al que tiene *miedo*; inculca *miedo* a sus subordinados; actúa tal y como se espera de él por *miedo* a no ser aceptado por la empresa; silencia indignidades que presencia dentro del entorno de trabajo por *miedo* a romper el “secreto profesional”.

Poco a poco, es promocionado: él tiene *miedo* a no poder con tanta responsabilidad; no tiene tiempo nada más que para el trabajo, y así su matrimonio se ve afectado. Él tiene *miedo* de que su mujer le sea infiel, por lo que él mismo engaña a su mujer con la secretaria, completamente a escondidas, porque tiene *miedo* a que lo descubran. Sigue promocionando en el trabajo aunque tenga *miedo* a la crisis y a los recortes de plantilla.

Tiene poder adquisitivo y puede comprar ciertos productos que aplaquen su *miedo*: firma seguros varios que cubren riesgos a diferentes *miedos* (incendios, accidentes, terremotos...), apoya activamente a partidos políticos que hablan del *miedo* a una amenaza terrorista, se hace una vasectomía por *miedo* a tener más hijos de los que ya tienen (1 ó 2, si es que tienen), compra una gran casa en las afueras de la ciudad por *miedo* a la inseguridad del centro, y la blinda con muros, alarmas y cámaras por *miedo* a los ladrones.

Continúa trabajando en la corporación, y ahorra mucho dinero que guarda en un banco por *miedo* a perderlo. También invierte en un plan de pensiones porque tiene *miedo* de llegar a viejo sin garantías sociales; también firma un seguro de vida con 50 años porque tiene *miedo* de morir demasiado pronto. Así, con sesenta y pico años, se jubila en la empresa, y tiene *miedo* de sentirse inútil y *miedo* a aburrirse. Como defensa de estos *miedos*, se convierte en un jubilado insoportable, y ese mal carácter le causa algunos problemas de salud. Visita al médico, y este le mete el *miedo* en el cuerpo, del infarto, del colesterol, del cáncer, de la artrosis...

Evita todos los vicios que ha tenido durante toda su vida, y que en la vejez le causan *miedo*. Ya es tarde: enferma gravemente y –como tiene un *miedo* atroz a la muerte- la medicina moderna hace todo lo posible para prolongar la enfermedad. En una agonía mantenida con fármacos, los médicos le suministran potentes opiáceos que alejan al moribundo del *miedo* al dolor. El ciudadano moderno muere, y su último pensamiento fue observar el *miedo* a cuestionarse si la vida así vivida tiene algún sentido...


¿Queda entendido? El motor del modo de vida moderno es uno: *el miedo*."_

"La danza final de Kali"

Ibn Asad


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

pues sí, esa es la tecla que tocan los "miedos de desinformación" (copirait mío cedido gratuitamente al pueblo español y al americano)



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo sistema de dominación se basa en el MIEDO.
> 
> _"Veamos el currículum vitae de un ciudadano medio de cualquier sociedad moderna de un país desarrollado, con brevedad y *con las inevitables generalizaciones*:
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Jul 2022)

Antes que eso que bajen la esperanza de vida .
Deportivo para el fin de semana , 4x4 para el monte y caballo para la sierra manda betazos!


----------



## Segismunda (4 Jul 2022)

Experta en energía pero toda la entrevista es una llantina contra el capitalismo, porque como todo el mundo sabe, el resto de sistemas alternativos no son desarrollistas. Lefazo en el ojo y a otra cosa.


----------



## claudiofp (4 Jul 2022)

tarrito dijo:


> palmando los kakunados se soluciona
> 
> EASY!



Ese a sido el objetivo de la plandemia


----------



## Noega (4 Jul 2022)

Los lideres mundiales en sus lets privados colapsando los cielos de los aeropuertos , camino de algun foro mundial , no comparten estas opiniones.....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (4 Jul 2022)

El 90% es volver a las cuevas, bros. No seamos comepollas...

El que venga detrás que arree, joder. Que la juventud se busque la vida, en plan volver al rio a lavar la ropa y todo eso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (4 Jul 2022)

A la cumbre de la OTAN todos viajaron en transporte publico. Sus jets los pagamos entre todos, así que son públicos.


----------



## Decipher (4 Jul 2022)

Pues que empiece el si tan concienciado está.










Los jets y coches de los multimillonarios ecologistas


Ted Turner es el impulsor de la serie "El capitán planeta" que muchos recordareis. Una serie maniquea donde un grupo de niños "diversos" combatian la polución planetaria contra las malvadas corporaciones. Esto no le impedia al bueno de Ted poseer dos jets privados...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dan Daly (4 Jul 2022)

Colapsaremos, pero será en octubre.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (4 Jul 2022)

Paso de leer el tocho, pero de superpoblación habla? Porque sino, no vale una mier.a..


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Jul 2022)

A morirse todos ya ostia! , no veis que nos vais a matar a todos?!


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

no, lo que viene es la nueva generación de DESAMORTIZACIONES LIBERALES

se apropiarán de bienes del común -agua, aire, energía, etc- con la disculpa de que el vulgo lo administra ineficientemente y convertirán en rentero a los antiguos dueños de los "bienes muertos"





__





Desamortización española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pirro (4 Jul 2022)

Es casi en lo que estamos. Nuestros estados son señoríos feudales sometidos al Sacro Imperio revestido en forma de instituciones públicas y privadas supranacionales.


----------



## Jack Burton (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> *—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo



Me estaba convenciendo hasta que dijo esta memez.... ¿ecofeminismo? ¿Pero que coño es eso?


----------



## Decipher (4 Jul 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz. O tampoco.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Jul 2022)

A ver este tipo es un mascachicles y seguidista como buen funcivago, que además se supone que le pagan por algo marino y está todo el día con este tema “.

pero, pero , pero, lo de que la exergia per capita lleva reduciéndose más de 20 años y eso no es que sea el canario en la mina, es que es la mina cayendo hacia a ti.

otra cosa: no existe la posibilidad de decrecer a esos niveles “ordenadamente” el orden que emerge de esas circunstancias, es muy conocido y no es bonito ni hay cosas chulisimas feministas ni eco resilient es.

la última: al de las patentes escondidas. Entérate al menos lo que es una patente. Pública por definición . Si acaso tendrán alguna idea en un cajón, pero no patente.

Aparte no hay solución mágica a la (no) densidad de energía. Los HC la tienen muy alta, el resto No. y eso no tiene solución.
Al de la fusión: dentro de 50 años habrá fusión. Da igual cuando leas esto


----------



## Barquero (4 Jul 2022)

Turiel es un tipo muy bien informado, lleva años investigando el tema de la escasez de petróleo y la inviabilidad de lo que llamamos "renovables".
Lo que dice no son chorradas, es doctor en física y sabe de qué habla.
Quien quiera echar espumarajos por la boca, que lo haga. Pero Turiel dice verdades como puños.


----------



## bobolisto (4 Jul 2022)

Rápido! que le escriba una misiva a xi jinping


----------



## Furymundo (4 Jul 2022)

al menos su sentimiento en esa foto es sincero.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Lonchafinismo es libertad


----------



## HaCHa (4 Jul 2022)

Hubo una época en la que los hilos como este daban lugar a confrontaciones de datos y pareceres.
Ahora sólo se hace que apilar faltadas y amenazas, pero ni un argumento contrastado.
Aquí ya ni datos ni debate, acudís a amontonar fé y odio. 

Señal de que veis que se os escapa todo ya.
Claudicad de una puta vez.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Jul 2022)

Tendréis, cuando habla la casta no se aplican a si mismos lo de hacer sacrificios y tal


----------



## DR TRUTH (4 Jul 2022)

Con el rollo del falso ecologismo y la transición a la pobreza energética se está destruyendo de forma controlada el modelo del consumismo y sustituyéndose por otro de dictadura de control digital y de carencia artificial para control y disminución poblacional.
Felicidades a todos los que estáis votando y apoyando estas políticas, os habéis cargado el futuro de vuestros hijos y nietos si es que los tenéis.


----------



## Manosnegras (4 Jul 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Turiel es un tipo muy bien informado, lleva años investigando el tema de la escasez de petróleo y la inviabilidad de lo que llamamos "renovables".
> Lo que dice no son chorradas, es doctor en física y sabe de qué habla.
> Quien quiera echar espumarajos por la boca, que lo haga. Pero Turiel dice verdades como puños.



Que sí, que no es una escasez artificial. Vaya argumento de autoridad sin sentido que te has marcado, ahora yo te podría decir que soy doctor en matemáticas y que es estadísticamente imposible que se acabe en corto/medio plazo. Que sea doctor en física no quiere decir absolutamente nada, tremendos idiotas conozco con doctorados hoy día. 

Llevan décadas diciendo que se va a acabar y da la casualidad de que no lo hace, de que cada vez se explota menos a propósito argumentando el tema de la resiliencia y fracking malo, que casualidad que ahora con la hostia que se viene empiecen a desviar atención a las mismas tonterías de siempre.









La agonía de la búsqueda de petróleo y gas en España: desidia, burocracia y "desesperación"


El sector rememora unos años llenos de obstáculos hasta la prohibición en 2021. En España ya sólo hay activos dos yacimientos de gas.




www.libremercado.com






Es sentido común, el que más escasea, ni hemos empezado a descubrir un 0,01% de lo que tenemos bajo los pies y la mayoría de yacimientos descubiertos simplemente no se explotan. Mantente goyim.


----------



## Spock (4 Jul 2022)

Identidad Digital + CBDC (Dinero Digital de los Bancos Centrales) = Sistema de Control.


Identidad Digital + Dinero Digital = Sistema de Control. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-conspiracion-de-las-criptomonedas.1542021/ https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/megabooooooom-el-dinero-va-tener-fecha-de-caducidad.1825263/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salsa_rosa (4 Jul 2022)

Los dos modelos son basura. Tanto la sociedad consumista como la que quieren implantar. 

La única solución es un buen nuke de tito P000tin.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

Jack Burton dijo:


> Me estaba convenciendo hasta que dijo esta memez.... ¿ecofeminismo? ¿Pero que coño es eso?



Atención, dice “ecofeminismo o socialismo, como quieras llamarlo.”

No conozco tanto al personaje, pero da soluciones de todo tipo, así que sabe jugar al juego sin ser un absoluto dogmático (que no agorero). La solución (para él) pasa por el cambio hacia un modelo de planificación centralizada. Ecofeminismo entra perfectamente dentro de la lógica de repartir y gestionar recursos y limitar la población; si entiendes la retórica del nuevo feminismo, que para algunos se trata en realidad de situar a la mujer en roles asociados generalmente a hombres relegando la maternidad a un segundo o tercer plano (no estoy descubriendo nada). Esta manipulación deviene en menos partos y menos gente nacida redunda en un mejor reparto energético. Ecologismo, pues no hace falta explicar mucho: si convences a todos que se hace para salvar al planeta tienes el camino allanado. Encima te puede servir de casus belli para invadir otros países que no respetan a la pachamama.

Socialismo “o como quieras llamarlo”. Se refiere a que todo es lo mismo: planificación centralizada.

En cambio, la alternativa que propone es el “ecofascismo”: veremos en qué terminan los movimientos Sáhara-Argelia, pero como él dice “no estaría mal (para la élite) democratizarlos”. Conoce el juego, digo, y ya sea un vocero del régimen o no, dentro de su lógica (si quieres creértela), está suponiendo alternativas que suenan muy probables.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TURIEL
SUBNORMAL
DE MIERDA
DEJA DE SPAMEAR
TU MIERDA
PUTITA DE SATÁN
QUÉ FEA ES TU CARA

*
DA EJEMPLO, SUICÍDATE, Y SÉ PARTE DEL 90% QUE HAY QUE REDUCIR

ES URGENTE

HAZLO YA

SE DERRITEN LOS POLOS*


----------



## Abrojo (4 Jul 2022)

Agorero manipulador cansino


----------



## blahblahblah (4 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que sí, que no es una escasez artificial. Vaya argumento de autoridad sin sentido que te has marcado, ahora yo te podría decir que soy doctor en matemáticas y que es estadísticamente imposible que se acabe en corto/medio plazo. Que sea doctor en física no quiere decir absolutamente nada, tremendos idiotas conozco con doctorados hoy día.
> 
> Llevan décadas diciendo que se va a acabar y da la casualidad de que no lo hace, de que cada vez se explota menos a propósito argumentando el tema de la resiliencia y fracking malo, que casualidad que ahora con la hostia que se viene empiecen a desviar atención a las mismas tonterías de siempre.
> 
> ...



¿Tú sabes cuántas multicuentas tiene el Turiel y sus compañeros del CSIC? Vaya, seguramente al que contestas tenga este careto.


----------



## bambum (4 Jul 2022)

Reducir el nivel de vida un 90% es colapsar..


----------



## Thuma Dree (4 Jul 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo sistema de dominación se basa en el MIEDO.
> 
> _"Veamos el currículum vitae de un ciudadano medio de cualquier sociedad moderna de un país desarrollado, con brevedad y *con las inevitables generalizaciones*:
> 
> ...



Joder qué maravilla, genialidad de cita... La danza final de Kali... cuando pensaba que había leído todo lo más interesante en sabiduría social sobre la miseria contemporánea q sufrimos... me quedo sin calificativos


----------



## paqui.67 (4 Jul 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo sistema de dominación se basa en el MIEDO.
> 
> _"Veamos el currículum vitae de un ciudadano medio de cualquier sociedad moderna de un país desarrollado, con brevedad y *con las inevitables generalizaciones*:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, mis dieses.

Hay un hilo por ahí, La inversión del árbol de la vida, con los textos de este escritor, que es oro puro.


----------



## PedrelGuape (4 Jul 2022)

Así es y añado que con mitigación podría reducirse mucho no, muchísimo, hasta niveles mas que aceptables, la huella de carbono; pero como todo, no está entre los intereses económicos de las grandes corporaciones alimentarias y farmaceuticas. 
Mucho mas fácil convertir esta lucha en una guerra social y sangrar a los de siempre.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Jul 2022)

El gujero de la capa de Ozono, vamo a morí todoh por el gujero de la capa de Ozono!!

Anda y que se vaya a la mierda el magufo asustaviejas este!!


----------



## socrates99 (4 Jul 2022)

El sistema es un ente depravado que utiliza a lameculos gilipollas como ese.


----------



## Spock (4 Jul 2022)

La ONU obligará a Chinos y Hindues a reducir el consumo al 90% por habitante.








Población mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org









Anexo:Países y territorios dependientes por población - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Jul 2022)

Es que lo van a hacer por las buenas, o por las malas.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 Jul 2022)

Y yo el covid


----------



## Asurbanipal (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy buen artículo.
Gracias por compartirlo en el foro.
Pongo en *rojo* lo que más me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Registrador (4 Jul 2022)

Pues nada que empiece él y el resto de retrasados peakoleiros. Que se vayan al desierto y se alimenten de piedras, y al resto por favor que nos dejen de dar el coñazo.


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 Jul 2022)

La doctrina y didáctica de Pol Pot han triunfado y Greta Tandberg con el kalashnikov colgando del hombro, no gastará la bala para lo que pueda hacer con un sencillo cordel.


----------



## JyQ (4 Jul 2022)

He leído la entrevista y parece un burbujista.
Resumen: viene el Mad Max, nos comeremos los unos a los otros y falta una semana, dos como mucho.


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

El Turiel este aburre. No hay peak oil, lo que ha pasado es que todo el negocio energetico esta en manos de los de siempre (Blackrock, vanguard, etc.) y para esclavizar a la poblacion llevan años diciendo que se va a acabar y frenando la extraccion progresivamente. Pero haber, hay petroleo infinito (si no infinito para millones de años) y ademas de facil extraccion. No os creais todo lo que os dicen los "expertos".


----------



## JAC 59 (4 Jul 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> El Turiel este aburre. No hay peak oil, lo que ha pasado es que todo el negocio energetico esta en manos de los de siempre (Blackrock, vanguard, etc.) y para esclavizar a la poblacion llevan años diciendo que se va a acabar y frenando la extraccion progresivamente. Pero haber, hay petroleo infinito (si no infinito para millones de años) y ademas de facil extraccion. No os creais todo lo que os dicen los "expertos".



Y la fuente es?...


----------



## Ghosterin (4 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> El ser humano donde ha ido ha agotado los recursos, y sin embargo estamos aqui.
> 
> Estamos aqui, porque cuando terminamos un recurso, usamos el cerebro para conseguir otros.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de recursos que ha agotado (o casi agotado) en ciertos lugares (nunca a nivel global) la humanidad hasta ahora eran renovables (pescado, carne, verduras, fruta, agua, madera, piedras y cerámica), por lo que parando esa explotación durante unos cuantos años (décadas si el recurso se había degradado mucho) bastaba para poder volver a explotarlo. Al hablar de recursos naturales cuyo tiempo de generación tarda millones de años, como los combustibles fósiles, pues esta estrategia tipo cultivo-barbecho deja de funcionar, por lo que solo se puede administrar lo poco que queda de la mejor manera posible, y no todo lo contrario, que es lo que hemos hecho (demografia descontrolada, globalización, turismo masivo, consumismo enfermizo de bienes inútiles...).

La Tierra y el Sol proporcionan una serie de recursos fijos en una determinada era geológica. Nosotros hemos ido consumiendo los renovables (como la madera o los biocombustibles), pero llegaron a un punto en el que no son suficientes para cubrir toda la demanda, por lo que se empezó a recurrir a los recién descubiertos combustibles fósiles. Para muchos usos por desgracia no son sustituibles por otras fuentes de energía (renovables, hidrógeno, nuclear, biocombustibles, todos ellos dependientes del petróleo y el gas consumido para su producción o para la maquinaría usada para su extracción) al ritmo que los demandamos, momento en el que hemos llegado al límite del ecosistema, por lo que solo queda reducir la demanda si la oferta, y ahí poco puede hacer la inventiva humana si no hay de donde sacar.

Entre la agricultura y las tierras destinadas al pastoreo de animales se consumen unas 5.000 millones de hectáreas de terreno, o lo que es lo mismo, 50 millones de kilómetros cuadrados (aproximadamente el 38% de la tierra emergida, o lo que es lo mismo, la suma de Asia y Oceanía). Dudo mucho que hace no ya 200, 300, 400 o 500 años, sino hace un siglo, se consumiera tanta tierra para el sector primario.




__





Detail







www.fao.org





La élite mientras pueda irá en coche mientras el resto iremos en bicicleta, y eso si antes no nos hemos matado en una guerra civil y/o mundial.

Coincido totalmente en lo último: ellos quieren vivir a todo trapo mientras nosotros vivimos casi como en la Edad Media.


----------



## Tonimn (4 Jul 2022)

¿Y lo de que zonas con media de más de 8 hijos por mujer dejen de tener tantos prohibido debatir?


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Y la fuente es?...



Un amigo de la infancia que lleva años viajando por todo el planeta, se dedica a estudiar como predecir donde estan los pozos petroliferos mas rentables. Sabe de que va el tema, y lleva años diciendome que el peak oil es una puta mentira, pero que no me puede contar detalles porque para eso le huntan bien todos los meses con mucho dinerito.


----------



## rsaca (4 Jul 2022)

Mucho me temo que no es que se esté agotando el petróleo, ni el gas, sino que la demanda brutal de China hace que a igual extracción no haya para todos. Y los cabrones de siempre nos la quieran colar como que se están acabando, que es lo que percibiría el ciudadano de a pie.
Pero si China dispara el consumo es la consecuencia de haberse llevado allí todo tipo de industria, debilitando de rebote a occidente. Y esto me preocupa mucho más, porque más que algo natural es el resultado de las decisiones deliberadas de una banda de hijosdeputa. Todo esto lo han organizado con tiempo y a sabiendas. Y si damos eso por cierto hay que entender que el verdadero objetivo es cambiar artificialmente el mundo. No para mejorar nuestra vida, sino guerra brutal de por medio a reducir población y empezar de cero con otro sistema con los que queden. Si eso es cierto da igual los esfuerzos con renovables y resto de chorradas, lo que podemos hacer es empezar a colgar políticos y tomar el control( improbable, masa total de ovejas) o esconderse en un agujero bien provisto hasta que amaine.


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> La mayoría de recursos que ha agotado (o casi agotado) en ciertos lugares (nunca a nivel global) la humanidad hasta ahora eran renovables (pescado, carne, verduras, fruta, agua, madera, piedras y cerámica), por lo que parando esa explotación durante unos cuantos años (décadas si el recurso se había degradado mucho) bastaba para poder volver a explotarlo. Al hablar de recursos naturales cuyo tiempo de generación tarda millones de años, como los combustibles fósiles, pues esta estrategia tipo cultivo-barbecho deja de funcionar, por lo que solo se puede administrar lo poco que queda de la mejor manera posible, y no todo lo contrario, que es lo que hemos hecho (demografia descontrolada, globalización, turismo masivo, consumismo enfermizo de bienes inútiles...).
> 
> La Tierra y el Sol proporcionan una serie de recursos fijos en una determinada era geológica. Nosotros hemos ido consumiendo los renovables (como la madera o los biocombustibles), pero llegaron a un punto en el que no son suficientes para cubrir toda la demanda, por lo que se empezó a recurrir a los recién descubiertos combustibles fósiles. Para muchos usos por desgracia no son sustituibles por otras fuentes de energía (renovables, hidrógeno, nuclear, biocombustibles, todos ellos dependientes del petróleo y el gas consumido para su producción o para la maquinaría usada para su extracción) al ritmo que los demandamos, momento en el que hemos llegado al límite del ecosistema, por lo que solo queda reducir la demanda si la oferta, y ahí poco puede hacer la inventiva humana si no hay de donde sacar.
> 
> ...



Asumes que el petroleo es un combustible fosil, pero no es asi. Hidrogeno + Carbono + presion + temperatura + radiactividad = petroleo espontaneo. Esos condicionantes se dan en todos los sitios donde hay yacimientos. Lo que pasa es que los pozos se llenan a cierta velocidad, y lo que hay que hacer es extraer a menor velocidad. ¿Y eso como soluciona el problema energetico a nivel planetario? Simple, buscando mas pozos, hasta que se encuentre el numero de pozos y la velocidad de extraccion que equilibren la velocidad de consumo a nivel planetaria. Simple ¿no? Pues asi es, pero las elites (quienes tienen el control de las petroleras) han decidido que la variab le "numero de pozos" quede igual o incluso se reduzca, para que el equilibrio no se produzca y haya mucho miedo.


----------



## Spock (4 Jul 2022)

Ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias


Un grupo de investigadores han hecho un hallazgo increíble: ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias.




www.google.com












El biocombustible fabricado por bacterias tiene mayor densidad energética que el combustible para aviones


Esta mayor densidad energética podría ayudar a los vehículos a recorrer más kilómetros con el mismo depósito.



ecoinventos.com












Bacterias que crean biocombustibles - BBC News Mundo


Modificando genéticamente una cepa de la bacteria E. coli científicos británicos crearon una bacteria que genera un biocombustible casi idéntico al diesel convencional.




www.bbc.com




Científicos británicos lograron producir biocombustible con bacterias.

Modificando genéticamente la bacteria E. coli, investigadores de la Universidad de Exeter, en Inglaterra, crearon una cepa especial que puede generar un biocombustible casi idéntico al diesel convencional.

La producción está muy lejos todavía de ser comercial, pero según los científicos si el proceso se pudiera ampliar a gran escala podría convertirse en una alternativa ecológica a los combustibles fósiles.


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Mucho me temo que no es que se esté agotando el petróleo, ni el gas, sino que la demanda brutal de China hace que a igual extracción no haya para todos. Y los cabrones de siempre nos la quieran colar como que se están acabando, que es lo que percibiría el ciudadano de a pie.
> Pero si China dispara el consumo es la consecuencia de haberse llevado allí todo tipo de industria, debilitando de rebote a occidente. Y esto me preocupa mucho más, porque más que algo natural es el resultado de las decisiones deliberadas de una banda de hijosdeputa. Todo esto lo han organizado con tiempo y a sabiendas. Y si damos eso por cierto hay que entender que el verdadero objetivo es cambiar artificialmente el mundo. No para mejorar nuestra vida, sino guerra brutal de por medio a reducir población y empezar de cero con otro sistema con los que queden. Si eso es cierto da igual los esfuerzos con renovables y resto de chorradas, lo que podemos hacer es empezar a colgar políticos y tomar el control( improbable, masa total de ovejas) o esconderse en un agujero bien provisto hasta que amaine.



Si lees mi mensaje anterior, veras que el problema es que se ha parado la inversion en nuevos yacimientos. Sumado a lo que comentas del aumento de consumo por China y otros emergentes, hace que haya un problema de desequilibrio en la ecuacion:

numero de pozos x velocidad sostenible de extraccion = capacidad de proporcionar la demanda

Solo hace falta buscar nuevos yacimientos y esperar a que los antiguos vayan llenandose. Ademas cuanto mas llenos estan (por decirlo de alguna forma), mas facil es extraerlos, por lo que se hace imprescindible abrir nuevos, para maximizar no solo la capacidad de suministro, sino tambien para maximizar la TRE.


----------



## Barquero (4 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que sí, que no es una escasez artificial. Vaya argumento de autoridad sin sentido que te has marcado, ahora yo te podría decir que soy doctor en matemáticas y que es estadísticamente imposible que se acabe en corto/medio plazo. Que sea doctor en física no quiere decir absolutamente nada, tremendos idiotas conozco con doctorados hoy día.
> 
> Llevan décadas diciendo que se va a acabar y da la casualidad de que no lo hace, de que cada vez se explota menos a propósito argumentando el tema de la resiliencia y fracking malo, que casualidad que ahora con la hostia que se viene empiecen a desviar atención a las mismas tonterías de siempre.
> 
> ...



No se explotan porque no son rentables termodinámicamente. Cualquiera que haya cursado bachillerato sabe las leyes de la termodinámica, y sobre todo el concepto de TRE (tasa de retorno energético). Echa un vistazo a estos conceptos y verás claras muchas cosas.


----------



## Barquero (4 Jul 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias
> 
> 
> Un grupo de investigadores han hecho un hallazgo increíble: ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias.
> ...



Cierto. Pero el volumen necesario de estos cobustibles para abastecer al planeta es tan brutal que es imposible ponerlo en marcha. Es como el hidrógeno, un bluff minoritario.


----------



## amigos895 (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> *—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Gracias Greta Biden Soros Macron Trudeau Antonio Scholz


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Este come muy por encima de las posibilidades del planeta y no le pone remedio...


----------



## ChosLive (4 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> ecofeminismo



Aquí paré de leer


----------



## JAC 59 (4 Jul 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Un amigo de la infancia que lleva años viajando por todo el planeta, se dedica a estudiar como predecir donde estan los pozos petroliferos mas rentables. Sabe de que va el tema, y lleva años diciendome que el peak oil es una puta mentira, pero que no me puede contar detalles porque para eso le huntan bien todos los meses con mucho dinerito.



Osea, que la fuente son tus cojones morenos... todo en orden.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

Y no es mejor reducir a los rojos en un 90%?


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Osea, que la fuente son tus cojones morenos... todo en orden.



Me recuerdas a cuando uno acaba una carrera o un master. A la hora de hacer el PFC o el TFM, todo tiene que estar referenciado, o si no no vale una mierda... al final, con esa mentalidad es imposible aportar nada propio, y todo se convierte en un refrito de refritos que no aportan nada nuevo y es todo la misma mierda.

Si, la fuente son mis cojones morenos.


----------



## pegaso (4 Jul 2022)

tarrito dijo:


> palmando los kakunados se soluciona
> 
> EASY!



Se soluciona mucho antes palpando los no kakunados.


----------



## Decipher (4 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Y no es mejor reducir a los rojos en un 90%?



Interesante ángulo de análisis.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (4 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Si hombre...si la gente no entiende los limites de crecimiento nadie les hara entender el club de roma.
> 
> *Sobre lo que dices la agricultura de monocultivo tambien es un problema. Degrada suelos, necesitas mas fertilizantas y favorece plagas y enfermedades.*
> Y si las agrupaciones me suenan comunistas.



Respuesta corta: no.


----------



## afiestas (4 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Muy buen artículo.
> Gracias por compartirlo en el foro.
> Pongo en *rojo* lo que más me ha llamado la atención.



O sea, nada ...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manosnegras (4 Jul 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> No se explotan porque no son rentables termodinámicamente. Cualquiera que haya cursado bachillerato sabe las leyes de la termodinámica, y sobre todo el concepto de TRE (tasa de retorno energético). Echa un vistazo a estos conceptos y verás claras muchas cosas.



Que tendrá que ver la tasa de retorno con decir que se está acabando, no se está acabando.
El concepto de la tasa de retorno poco tiene que ver con el petróleo porque no lo usamos como una fuente energética útil, lo que usamos son productos refinados, almacenados y transportados del petróleo. No se va a acabar, por más que insistais los monguers progres como tú y mientras exista un TRE superior a 1 todo seguiría funcionando (actualmente es 3/4).

Lo están haciendo bien contigo en bachillerato, jugando al juego del acabose y usando cálculos en base a la sociedad industrial, has comprado el discurso resiliente, felicidades campeón. Ahora a por todas con la selectividad.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Y no es mejor reducir a los rojos en un 90%?



Con rojos mas diminutos serian mas molestos. La mejor solucion es castrar fachas y las mujeras fachas a fregar o ejercer.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Con rojos mas diminutos serian mas molestos. La mejor solucion es castrar fachas y las mujeras fachas a fregar o ejercer.



Que sea un 95%, y tú vas dentro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jul 2022)

1.400 MILLONES DE CHINOS QUIEREN VIVIR MEJOR QUE LOS 800 MILLONES DE OCCIDENTALES .

Sin contar los 7.000 millones restantes que también quieren vivir bien .

Lo que buscan es quitar a los que hemos creado la riqueza para quedársela ellos. Es el trasvase comunista de toda la vida.


----------



## wwknude (4 Jul 2022)

Vale, dejaré de usar el Falcón.
Este es el tipo de gente que vive de dinero público.


----------



## Lemavos (4 Jul 2022)

Es funcionario, en serio?

Qué cargo tiene?

Se recortará él el 90% del sueldo y de los funcionarios?

@elena francis @Progretón


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Se han vuelto a equivocar. Dicen "tenemos" en vez de "teneis".


----------



## meusac (4 Jul 2022)

Algo de razón si que maneja, los hechos lo confirman, pero puede que haya escasez de petróleo porque no lo buscan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*MR POOL y ARCHILLECT Y OTROS

*
estan todos muy finalistas con el tema de cierre de sistemas economicos y financieros y la promocion de otros que creen les beneficiaran mas a quien manejan estas cuentas. mas como un desideratum que como una prediccion 



estaba en modo LARP y deje de seguirlo por que no ponia nada coherente o entendible al menos.
pero sea como fuere se apunta a la moda de los Ends y Finales
esta muy orientado a promover XRP que otro de los medios de pago con pinta de gatopardista quitatetu paponeme yo : de ciertas facciones de la oligarquia. de hecho el World Economic Forum lo tienen en su web ( RIPPLE )








sercorimo ...







anonup.com





____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Archillect @archillect
13h
____________________________________________________________________________________________________


11:30 p. m. · 26 jun. 2022·Archillect


4:31 p. m. · 26 jun. 2022·Archillect
20hFreedom Belle , 04:09

COMPLEJO INTENTO DE DECODE DE @SERCORIMO 

THE END IDIOT 
xD
















sercorimo ...


oohhh YEAH!!! 9/11 I think we are here too, Fren! ❤️ MIrrors! Games > Start Games = 45 Match = 45 > One that is exactly like another or a counterpart to anoth




anonup.com







​


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Y no es mejor reducir a los rojos en un 90%?



Franco pensaba eso


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Franco pensaba eso



Pensaba, pero les perdonó, cosa que yo no haría, aún así me llevaría bien con ese buen hombre.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Pensaba, pero les perdonó, cosa que yo no haría, aún así me llevaría bien con ese buen hombre.



Era muy blandito...


----------



## meanboy (4 Jul 2022)

Muchachos, alegraos de haber vivido la mejor epoca del desarrollo humano. Si acaso ya nos veremos por el campo persiguiendo saltamontes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Muchachos, alegraos de haber vivido la mejor epoca del desarrollo humano. Si acaso ya nos veremos por el campo persiguiendo saltamontes.



La clave es no tostarlos mucho para que queden jugositos.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

Verdad o no (no manejo datos ni fuentes), si es el relato que ha de seguirse, poco importa la realidad. Y entonces participaremos del discurso nos guste o no xD. Así haya petróleo brotando gratis de las orejas de los elefantes.

La alternativa es unirnos en una joint venture y comprobar por nosotros mismos si queda o no petróleo suficiente, o financiar a un grupo auditor independiente . ¿Y para qué? ¿Para llevar razón? Si no es tan importante, importan más el relato y la capacidad para convencer.

En este asunto no hay que cogerse muchas pasiones. Hay que aprender a fluir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*EL QUE SIGA HABLANDO DE PEAK OIL O ESCASEZ DE PETROLEO *

*= RETRASO MENTAL = SUBNORMAL = PAGUITERO SUBVENCIONADO = PAYASO = IGNORE *​


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Jul 2022)

Hay que refucir un 90. % el nivel de políticos y chiringuitos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Reducimos el 90% de parásitos públicos premium y solucionado


----------



## The near is end (4 Jul 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Me recuerdas a cuando uno acaba una carrera o un master. A la hora de hacer el PFC o el TFM, todo tiene que estar referenciado, o si no no vale una mierda... al final, con esa mentalidad es imposible aportar nada propio, y todo se convierte en un refrito de refritos que no aportan nada nuevo y es todo la misma mierda.
> 
> Si, la fuente son mis cojones morenos.



Pues no me convence, ni a mi ni a muchos tus fuentes. El petroleo barato de extraer SE HA FINIQUITADO, no es tan dificil


----------



## The near is end (4 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver la tasa de retorno con decir que se está acabando, no se está acabando.
> El concepto de la tasa de retorno poco tiene que ver con el petróleo porque no lo usamos como una fuente energética útil, lo que usamos son productos refinados, almacenados y transportados del petróleo. No se va a acabar, por más que insistais los monguers progres como tú y mientras exista un TRE superior a 1 todo seguiría funcionando (actualmente es 3/4).
> 
> Lo están haciendo bien contigo en bachillerato, jugando al juego del acabose y usando cálculos en base a la sociedad industrial, has comprado el discurso resiliente, felicidades campeón. Ahora a por todas con la selectividad.



Me da a mi la espina que la tasa de retorno ha de ser bastante mayor que 1 para que sea rentable, vamos digo yo, como 4 habia escuchado


----------



## cuartosinascensor (4 Jul 2022)

Bromitas aparte sobre el aspecto apocalíptico de la información esta claro que la época de la energía abundante y barata se ha acabado como ya estamos viendo y el capitalismo se basa en tener energía abundante y barata.
Aquí va a haber cambios muy gordos, tendremos que adoptar otro estilo de vida.
A mí me da igual vivir como vivía mi abuelo pero mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (4 Jul 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Otros harian el servicio de mili pagada en la frontera



No crees que este trabajo sería mejor dejarlo a profesionales?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

OK


----------



## Skreytingamaður (4 Jul 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Comida nacional a ser posible o de la UE



La UE lo que tendría que hacer es desaparecer. En España tenemos una gran variedad de climas diferentes y podríamos producir todos los productos alimenticios que se producen en cualquier país europeo. 
Podríamos ser autosuficientes y no depender en absoluto de los que nos llaman "pigs"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*GVARROS DE PLEBAYADA CREYENDO COLAPSAR .... BUSCANDO EXCUSAS PARA SOLTAR EL REMO *




__





Tenemos que reducir el nivel de vida un 90% o colapsaremos


GVARROS DE PLEBAYADA CREYENDO COLAPSAR .... BUSCANDO EXCUSAS PARA SOLTAR EL REMO https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tenemos-que-reducir-el-nivel-de-vida-un-90-o-colapsaremos.1782537/page-17#post-41386754 DENEGADO...




www.burbuja.info







*DENEGADO *








Crisis: - Estrella Galicia: Prohibido dejar de remar







www.burbuja.info








*VUESTRA VIDA ES EL REMO DURO*
Y ESTAIS AQUI PARA REMAR.
NO OS PODEIS PERMITIR UN COLAPSO DE NADA POR QUE LOS GVARROS NO TIENEN DINERO NI PARA COLAPSAR
ASI QUE A REMAR GVARROS
BOGA DE ARIETE VAMOS
BOM BOOOMB BOOMB BOM BOM 
 a (sic) TRABAJAR COM UN PERRO (sic )
lo dice Estrella Galicia 






El día a día es nuestra lucha. Y no bajar los brazos, nuestra misión. Porque cada día que te levantas es un día más sin bajar los brazos 
#ProhibidoBajarLosBrazos 
BOM BOOOMB BOOMB BOM BOM 
BOM BOOOMB BOOMB BOM BOM 
​


----------



## uikeafro (4 Jul 2022)

Había un dicho que decía que el día que los Chinos usen papel higiénico se acabó el amazonas.
Con la energía es lo mismo, cuando Chinos e Indios gasten en porcentaje lo mismo que EE.UU y Europa se acabó 

Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tufo a Pies (4 Jul 2022)

Si reduces el nivel de vida baja la inflación pero entramos en recesión. Tus gastos son los ingresos de otro, si la economía frena entramos en crisis pero también baja la inflación,


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pie izquierdo tiene algo rraro....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pie izquierdo tiene algo rraro....



Los dos tiene algo raro
ni idea que habran querido comunicar
ni quien estaba rindiendose a quien
lo han hecho deliberadamente ambiguo para que cualquiera e las "simpatias"... pueda pensar que el uno esta controlando al otro

Elon sobre el papa
o el Papa sobre Elon
o viceversa

el papa se habria muerto ya 238336 millones de veces. pero parece ser que es sencillo sacar "otros papas"
lo mismo que con trump putin o incluso politicos de medio nivel
desparece y al poco aparecen magicamente como si nada
asi que pareceria que referencias del estilo de " quieres jugar otra vez al juego", podria entenders de cara una faccion, como si hubieran ido a derrotar publicamente a (la enesima version) del PAPA.
aunque tambien se puede entender al reves .. Elon visita a su amo el PAPA
es cmplejo

PONGO A VALDEANDE aunque aviso que es imposible seguir lo que dice entre lo de poner de pago algunos videos
y que ya habla "para el" y quede guardado , mas que para que se entere alguien mas xD
sobre el 12:21





pero lo cito como alguien que es de la version de que sigue siendo el PAPA del imperio romano. el que sigue partiendo el bacalao
tanto de caballeros de Malta
como de la OTAN
como de casi todo. y que por eso habrian ido todos los cabal al PASAMANOS con el rey y la reina de españa



​


----------



## selenio (4 Jul 2022)

currigrino dijo:


> Turiel es listo y sabe manejar la información que tiene. El problema es que enfoca las soluciones a estos problemas desde un prisma ideológico, y ahí es donde la caga.
> 
> En realidad, ahí es donde la cagan muchos de los voceros del problema: La izquierda se parapeta en estos temas para fomentar sus discurso de reparto de riqueza y eso hace que el resto del espectro político no se adhiera a los principios físicos que avalan los hechos que exponen. Algo así como si ETA proclamara a los 4 vientos: "!salvemos las ballenas!". El resto de la comunidad puede estar a favor de "salvar las ballenas", pero no va a manifestar públicamente esa postura para que este hecho no se mezcle con el principal motivo que impulsa a los de ETA.
> 
> Aparte de eso, el problema existe. Es real y se acerca a marchas forzadas. Y lo vamos a vivivr/sufrir a poco tardar.



Y no será al revés? , al tener un sesgo ideológico distorsiona la información a favor de ese sesgo, tratándole de dar una capa pseudocientifica.

Y la solución?, ecofeminismo o socialismo , como si las mujeres fueran precisamente ecológicas con su consumo, o el socialismo ecologico.

Lo que es peor, un socialismo que jamás supo gestionar el crecimiento, imagina que carnicería y genocidio monstruoso para gestionar un decrecimiento del 90%.

Este tío es un vocero más del globalismo, pero en vez de la cantaleta climática, la cantaleta del pik oil.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

uikeafro dijo:


> Había un dicho que decía que el día que los Chinos usen papel higiénico se acabó el amazonas.
> Con la energía es lo mismo, cuando Chinos e Indios gasten en porcentaje lo mismo que EE.UU y Europa se acabó
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk




*LA ENERGIA ES INFINITA
*
*COMO LOS GILLIPOLLAS*​


----------



## selenio (4 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que sí, que no es una escasez artificial. Vaya argumento de autoridad sin sentido que te has marcado, ahora yo te podría decir que soy doctor en matemáticas y que es estadísticamente imposible que se acabe en corto/medio plazo. Que sea doctor en física no quiere decir absolutamente nada, tremendos idiotas conozco con doctorados hoy día.
> 
> Llevan décadas diciendo que se va a acabar y da la casualidad de que no lo hace, de que cada vez se explota menos a propósito argumentando el tema de la resiliencia y fracking malo, que casualidad que ahora con la hostia que se viene empiecen a desviar atención a las mismas tonterías de siempre.
> 
> ...



Pues yo sí creo que hay un Peak, hay un Peak de socialismo y de psicópatas en el poder.


----------



## randomizer (4 Jul 2022)

Si reducir el nivel de vida un 90% no es colapsar ¿qué entiende este hombre por COLAPSAR?


----------



## selenio (4 Jul 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Si lees mi mensaje anterior, veras que el problema es que se ha parado la inversion en nuevos yacimientos. Sumado a lo que comentas del aumento de consumo por China y otros emergentes, hace que haya un problema de desequilibrio en la ecuacion:
> 
> numero de pozos x velocidad sostenible de extraccion = capacidad de proporcionar la demanda
> 
> Solo hace falta buscar nuevos yacimientos y esperar a que los antiguos vayan llenandose. Ademas cuanto mas llenos estan (por decirlo de alguna forma), mas facil es extraerlos, por lo que se hace imprescindible abrir nuevos, para maximizar no solo la capacidad de suministro, sino tambien para maximizar la TRE.



Han parado la inversión en nuevos yacimientos, han prohibido en muchas partes la explotación de nuevos yacimientos, han parado la inversión en refinerias, se inventan una pandemia que para toda la logística, se inventan una guerra tratando de arrinconar al segundo productor de gas y petróleo del mundo , ya jodieron la capacidad productiva de Irak, Libia e Irán en parte, y luego nos hablan de Peak, estos HDGP como este perro sarnoso del Turiel a sueldo del globalismo, más rancio y woke, queriendo imponer su socialismo de salón ,que viven a todo trapo, con sus SUV, V8, Yets privados, Casoplones, viajes everywhere, megafiestones, y consumo desenfrenado, etc, etc diciéndoles al resto que se extingan y mueran de hambre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*COLAPSISTAS = PAGUITEROS BIEGOS SUBVENCIONADOS RETREASADOS MENTALES MVERTOS EN NBIDA *​


----------



## [_+-+_] (4 Jul 2022)

Bajar el nivel de vida un 90% de no es colapsar, por supuesto.


Y la solución propuesta es...El ecofeminismo.


Anda, a tomar por culo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

PONGO EL HILO EN EL IPNORE

ES UN HILO DE RETRASAOS Y MVERTOS DE HAMBRE


----------



## selenio (4 Jul 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> No se explotan porque no son rentables termodinámicamente. Cualquiera que haya cursado bachillerato sabe las leyes de la termodinámica, y sobre todo el concepto de TRE (tasa de retorno energético). Echa un vistazo a estos conceptos y verás claras muchas cosas.



Mentira y de la cochina, no se explotan porque se prohíben o se meten impuestos a saco, como esa magufada de la tonelada del CO2, así que no menteis conceptos como la TRE qui ni sabéis lo que es en realidad, pero que mentais a cada momento para daros que sabéis, como ese memo profeta vuestro del Turiel enchufado a la teta pública del CISC ,para meter ecofeminismo y socialismo, como el mismo ha soltado, un predicador de la catástrofe para los demás menos para el y los suyos claro, y así lleva 20 años el lacayo globalista ese, con menos aciertos que una escopeta de feria.

Casualmente, se produce más MBD de petróleo diario que nunca casi 100MBD, pero faltando petroleo y gas se hace un boicoteo al segundo productor mundial Rusia, qué casualidad hombre.

LOS COJONES 66.


----------



## davitin (4 Jul 2022)

Otro hilo pro comunista.


----------



## socrates99 (4 Jul 2022)

Tontos del haba.


----------



## JAC 59 (4 Jul 2022)

La exposición de Turiel sobre el " peak oil" hubiese sido impecable, si no fuese por introducir la estupidez, (o provocación) del "ecofeminismo" y "socialismo".. no sé en qué coño piensa este tío, la verdad.


----------



## Orooo (4 Jul 2022)

Prefiero colapsar y a tomar por culo todo.


----------



## Manosnegras (4 Jul 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Mentira y de la cochina, no se explotan porque se prohíben o se meten impuestos a saco, como esa magufada de la tonelada del CO2, así que no menteis conceptos como la TRE qui ni sabéis lo que es en realidad, pero que mentais a cada momento para daros que sabéis, como ese memo profeta vuestro del Turiel enchufado a la teta pública del CISC ,para meter ecofeminismo y socialismo, como el mismo ha soltado, un predicador de la catástrofe para los demás menos para el y los suyos claro, y así lleva 20 años el lacayo globalista ese, con menos aciertos que una escopeta de feria.
> 
> Casualmente, se produce más MBD de petróleo diario que nunca casi 100MBD, pero faltando petroleo y gas se hace un boicoteo al segundo productor mundial Rusia, qué casualidad hombre.
> 
> LOS COJONES 66.



De hecho el TRE de la energía de verdad como la nuclear e hidroeléctricas es enorme, casualidad que también se desmantele mientras los monguis dan palmas con las orejas.





__





Energy Return on Investment - World Nuclear Association


Life-cycle analysis is useful for comparing net energy yields from different methods of electricity generation. Nuclear power shows up very well as a net provider of energy. External costs, evaluated as part of life-cycle assessment, strongly favour nuclear over coal-fired generation.




world-nuclear.org


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Jul 2022)

Pues depende del sujeto, si Antonio reduce un 90% el gasto en combustible de Falcon, igual 100 remeros pueden ir a trabajar en coche durante un año.


----------



## socrates99 (4 Jul 2022)

Es morir de hambre


----------



## OxHxKx (4 Jul 2022)

Un auténtico madmaxista pata negra , este es su foro !!!

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Los parásitos públicos premium se pondrán a nuestro nivel


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Jul 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Es morir de hambre



Yo creo que en realidad es "asumible" en caso de que no quedase mas remedio. Mira esta grafica (es energia consumida total, no per capita):







Si ahora mismo se consume en el planeta, redondeando, unos 150.000 TWh de energia, y se reduce en un 90%, supone quedarse en 15.000 TWh. Suponiendo que la poblacion en la grafica es la misma (que no es asi), seria como retroceder a 1910. Y si se calculase el consumo per capita (no tengo el dato, pero suponiendo que en 1950 habia la mitad de poblacion que en 2020), seria unos 30.000 TWh, probablmente como retroceder a 1950 o algo asi.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Jul 2022)

Lo único que se puede hacer para eso es recortar las pagas públicas un 90%, excepto las de policía y ejército. Para que puedan aporrear a los manifestantes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*MR POOL y ARCHILLECT Y OTROS


" FINAL " COMMS SERIES --- SUPER REDUX CUT ---*







 @sercorimo
**

11:30 p. m. · 26 jun. 2022·Archillect










sercorimo ...


oohhh YEAH!!! 9/11 I think we are here too, Fren! ❤️ MIrrors! Games > Start Games = 45 Match = 45 > One that is exactly like another or a counterpart to anoth




anonup.com







EN REALIDAD NO VA PASAR NADA xD asi que olvidaros de colapsistos por que cualquier colapso es provocado por intereres punto
​


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Bromitas aparte sobre el aspecto apocalíptico de la información esta claro que la época de la energía abundante y barata se ha acabado como ya estamos viendo y el capitalismo se basa en tener energía abundante y barata.
> Aquí va a haber cambios muy gordos, tendremos que adoptar otro estilo de vida.
> A mí me da igual vivir como vivía mi abuelo pero mucha gente lo va a pasar muy mal.




Los follaviajes, los follacoches, los rentistas del AIRBNB y no tan AIRBNB...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Jul 2022)

Cada vez lo sacan más por la tele y prensa...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

señal de que esos tiene interes en estropearlo todo

para ganar poder


----------



## Sanchopanzer (4 Jul 2022)

Pero si es mas sencillo que todo eso, hombre:

La energía que consumimos proviene en su mayor parte de paises cuyos valores son diametralmente opuestos a los nuestros, son literalmente los de la trinchera de enfrente: Rusos, musulmanes, republicas bananeras... Y el gran problema es que va a llegar un día en que puedan ganar dinero comerciando únicamente entre ellos, solo tienes que ver como sube el nivel de vida en China y la India para darte cuenta de esto. Cuando llegue ese día nos convertirán en los parias de la Tierra y se erigirán como los nuevos imperios.

Hay que desconectarse energéticamente del enemigo antes de que lo haga él, y eso es lo que se está haciendo ahora. Lo puedes disfrazar de socialismo, feminismo, neoliberalismo, agenda 2030 o su p**a madre, pero eso es solo el envoltorio que da buen aspecto a una medicina muy amarga. La realidad es que debemos dar un paso adelante para independizarnos completamente de China y sus acólitos, so pena de enterrar para siempre el estilo de vida occidental.

¿Que va a ser duro? Joder que sí, ya lo sufrieron nuestros abuelos en el 73. Cerraron multitud de empresas, pero el mundo occidental se recuperó, se volvió más eficiente en el consumo de energía, y ahora a nosotros nos toca hacer lo mismo.

Nos ha pillado el toro a medio preparar, pero el camino ya esta abierto y es cuestión de enfatizar en el ahorro de energía y la creación de megafactorias en suelo amigo donde se fabrique lo que hacen los chinos. Tocará pagarlo mas caro pero el dinero se quedará circulando entre nosotros y no en la investigación de un misil hipersónico o un caza furtivo para jodernos en un futuro cada vez más próximo. O para provocar pucherazos electorales en cualquier pais occidental.

Un ejemplo: En los 50 el mundo occidental empezó a sustituir sus locomotoras a vapor por nuevas diesel, mientras que en el resto del planeta siguieron con esa tecnología por muchísimos años más. Hoy nos toca hacer los mismo.

Siempre hay que estar un paso por delante del enemigo. Es estúpido que los mismos que culpaban a Rusia y China de ciberataques, pucherazos electorales y robo descarado de la propiedad intelectual hoy clamen por seguir enviándoles toneladas de dinero a cambio de sus productos de mierda.

Los paises poderosos imponen su agenda y el camino a seguir y, qué queréis que os diga pero puestos a elegir, prefiero el estilo de vida norteamericano (con todos sus defectos, que los tiene) que el chino o el ruso, donde por salir con una pancarta te cascan 5 años de carcel sin inmutarse. Si son así con los suyos, ¿Cómo no serán con nosotros?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Pero si es mas sencillo que todo eso, hombre:
> 
> La energía que consumimos proviene en su mayor parte de paises cuyos valores son diametralmente opuestos a los nuestros, son literalmente los de la trinchera de enfrente: Rusos, musulmanes, republicas bananeras... Y el gran problema es que va a llegar un día en que puedan ganar dinero comerciando únicamente entre ellos, solo tienes que ver como sube el nivel de vida en China y la India para darte cuenta de esto.
> 
> ...




CM GVARRO ROJO Y MARIKOM DETECTED

IGNORO POR HIGIENE


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*EL PRESIDENTE DEL PUCHERAZO DE LOS PEDOFILOS SATANICOS Y MARICONES Y LA OLIGARQUIA QUE REPRESENTA ES LA QUE PROVOCA LA ESCASEZ DE ENERGIA*
*ENERGIA SOBRA *






No tendréis gas, imbéciles: Biden impide que la segunda planta de GNL más grande de EE. UU. reinicie operaciones después de la explosión


Lo de que EEUU pueda prohibir las restricciones a la contaminación cuando le da la gana (ley aprobada en 1970) es un puntazo. Lo prohíben ahora que Europa no tiene ni gas. Otra cosa que hicieron que es espectacular es REVENTAR, es decir: hacer EXPLOTAR una planta de gas natural licuado para...




www.burbuja.info






*Biden Admin Halts 2nd Largest US LNG Plant From Restarting Operations After Blast | ZeroHedge*






Otra cosa que hicieron que es espectacular es REVENTAR, es decir: hacer EXPLOTAR una planta de gas natural licuado para exportación que exporta el 16% del gas. Gas que iba a ir para Europa. El motivo es que el precio del gas estaba subiendo en EEUU también (por la mayor demanda europea).
Así que mandan un comando de la CIA o cualquier otra agencia y revientan la gasificadora.
Pero lo más divertido es que EEUU no está permitiendo que la reparen, por motivos ambientales:


El administrador de Biden impide que la segunda planta de GNL más grande de EE. UU. reinicie operaciones después de la explosión
_La administración Biden está impidiendo que la segunda instalación de exportación de gas natural licuado más grande de EE. UU. *repare o reinicie las operaciones a* raíz de un incendio a principios de este mes por *"riesgos para la seguridad pública".*

" *La operación continua de la instalación de exportación de GNL de Freeport sin medidas correctivas puede representar un riesgo de integridad para la seguridad pública, la propiedad o el medio ambiente* ", dijo PHMSA en su informe preliminar, luego de que un problema con una válvula de seguridad condujo a una tubería de acero inoxidable de 18 pulgadas para sobrepresurizar y reventar. Esto liberó GNL y metano, lo que provocó la explosión._



ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero





www.zerohedge.com

Los europeos siempre se la comen doblada.

*Estoy seguro de que estas cosas no las sabe el presidente del Gobierno ni tampoco el Ministro de Exteriores. Subnormalazos premium todos,*

Los españoles son tan subnormales, joder, son tan imbéciles, que se la comen doblada y apoyan al amo que los mat



Lo de enviar inmigrantes salvadoreños desde la frontera de Texas, Nuevo México o Arizona a España fue otro puntazo, teniendo EEUU un paro del 5% y España del 15%.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*LA AMERICA DE LOS PEDOSATANICOS Y PEDO MARICONES ABORTEROS SOCIALISTAS*

ES CAPAZ DE SABOTEARSE SUS PROPIAS PLANTAS DE GAS

CON TAL DE PROVOCAR ESCASEZ E INVENTARSE EL PEAK OIL Y EL CAMBIO CLIMATICO QUE SE " RESULVE "CON IMPUESTOS QUE VAN PA ELLOS
​


----------



## angrymorty (4 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hubo una época en la que los hilos como este daban lugar a confrontaciones de datos y pareceres.
> Ahora sólo se hace que apilar faltadas y amenazas, pero ni un argumento contrastado.
> Aquí ya ni datos ni debate, acudís a amontonar fé y odio.
> 
> ...



Es que hoy por hoy, la confrontación de datos (en política) sirve de bien poco. Se rompió la "confianza en las instituciones" (a.k.a. a la destrucción del monopolio informativo gracias a interné). 

Si aceptas la retórica de la _no autoridad_, aceptas la _no importancia _de la información. Si la calidad de la información está en entredicho, entonces importa más la audacia y la intuición (o sea, el mercadillo de opiniones que vemos aquí -y en cualquier otro sitio- a diario) y sobre todo, importa que _lo que suceda_ haya sido predicho por tu _modelo_.

El tiempo que cualquier remero tendría que destinar a conocer la verdad es infinito. Y no sirve de mucho. Como decía antes, lo importante es el relato. El Corán, El Antiguo Testamento y a saber cuántos libros más describen un mundo que no existe en la realidad, no obstante, sus descripciones mitológicas acerca del funcionamiento de los cuerpos celestes, la misma creación del Universo o los seres vivos han perdurado como modelos explicativos del mundo para miles de millones de mentes que a sabiendas han ignorado las disonancias entre el relato y la realidad y aún con todo le dan la credibilidad de libros sagrados sobre el que rigen sus vidas y las de otros.

¿Es imprudente juzgar a Turiel por ser quien es en lugar de su trabajo? Pues claro. ¿Que tiene sentido desde un punto de vista energético y estadístico juzgar al hombre en lugar del argumento? ¿O clasificar al hombre por su argumento? Pues también, el uso de términos como _negacionista _a cualquiera que tuviera dudas acerca de las medidas sanitarias contra la pandemia también fue y es una generalización grosera, ¿pero acaso importa?

El mismo sistema fomenta este círculo vicioso, es el primero en no reconocer fuentes ajenas a su voluntad poniéndoles el calificativo de _desinformación_. Y financian agencias de la verdad que persiguen a otras fuentes. No se trata de consenso, de verdad, se trata de convencimiento y del sostenimiento del relato.

Por cierto, que los benditos monosílabos no llevan tilde, hombre. Ni ti, ni fe, ni vi, ni fui, ni di, etc.; solo se ponen cuando hacerlo otorga significados distintos: tu/tú, si/sí, mi/mí, etc. Creo que es la segunda vez que te lo digo, ¡joderrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

*
EL CERN mañana 5 de Julio se encuchufara " esta vez a una energía sin precedente" (13.6 TeV ) PARA COLAPASAR VUESTRA REALIDAD DE MONGOLOS y GVARRO*
*





EL CERN mañana 5 de Julio se encuchufara " esta vez a una energía sin precedente" (13.6 TeV ) PARA COLAPSAR VUESTRA REALIDAD DE MONGOLOS y GVARROS


Run 3: physics at record energy starts tomorrow The Large Hadron Collider is ready to once again start delivering proton collisions to experiments, this time at an unprecedented energy of 13.6 TeV, marking the start of the accelerator’s third run of data taking...




www.burbuja.info




*​







* Run 3: physics at record energy starts tomorrow *

The Large Hadron Collider is ready to once again start delivering proton collisions to experiments, this time at an unprecedented energy of 13.6 TeV, marking the start of the accelerator’s third run of data taking for physics


4 July, 2022








LHC Run 3: physics at record energy starts tomorrow


A new period of data taking begins on Tuesday, 5 July for the experiments at the world’s most powerful particle accelerator, the Large Hadron Collider (LHC), after more than three years of upgrade and maintenance work. Beams have already been circulating in CERN’s accelerator complex since...




home.web.cern.ch




   3D cut of the LHC dipole (Image: CERN)

A new period of data taking begins on Tuesday, 5 July for the experiments at the world’s most powerful particle accelerator, the Large Hadron Collider (LHC), after more than three years of upgrade and maintenance work. Beams have already been circulating in CERN’s accelerator complex since April, with the LHC machine and its injectors being recommissioned to operate with new higher-intensity beams and increased energy. Now, the LHC operators are ready to announce “stable beams”, the condition allowing the experiments to switch on all their subsystems and begin taking the data that will be used for physics analysis. The LHC will run around the clock for close to four years at a record energy of 13.6 trillion electronvolts (TeV), providing greater precision and discovery potential than ever before.
“We will be focusing the proton beams at the interaction points to less than 10 micron beam size, to increase the collision rate. Compared to Run 1, in which the Higgs was discovered with 12 inverse femtobarns, now in Run 3 we will be delivering 280 inverse femtobarns1. This is a significant increase, paving the way for new discoveries,” says Director for Accelerators and Technology Mike Lamont.
The four big LHC experiments have performed major upgrades to their data readout and selection systems, with new detector systems and computing infrastructure. The changes will allow them to collect significantly larger data samples, with data of higher quality than in previous runs. The ATLAS and CMS detectors expect to record more collisions during Run 3 than in the two previous runs combined. The LHCb experiment underwent a complete revamp and looks to increase its data taking rate by a factor of ten, while ALICE is aiming at a staggering fifty-fold increase in the number of recorded collisions.
With the increased data samples and higher collision energy, Run 3 will further expand the already very diverse LHC physics programme. Scientists at the experiments will probe the nature of the Higgs boson with unprecedented precision and in new channels. They may observe previously inaccessible processes, and will be able to improve the measurement precision of numerous known processes addressing fundamental questions, such as the origin of the matter–antimatter asymmetry in the universe. Scientists will study the properties of matter under extreme temperature and density, and will also be searching for candidates for dark matter and for other new phenomena, either through direct searches or – indirectly – through precise measurements of properties of known particles.
“We’re looking forward to measurements of the Higgs boson decay to second-generation particles such as muons. This would be an entirely new result in the Higgs boson saga, confirming for the first time that second-generation particles also get mass through the Higgs mechanism,” says CERN theorist Michelangelo Mangano.
“We will measure the strengths of the Higgs boson interactions with matter and force particles to unprecedented precision, and we will further our searches for Higgs boson decays to dark matter particles as well as searches for additional Higgs bosons,” says Andreas Hoecker, spokesperson of the ATLAS collaboration. “It is not at all clear whether the Higgs mechanism realised in nature is the minimal one featuring only a single Higgs particle.”
A closely watched topic will be the studies of a class of rare processes in which an unexpected difference (lepton flavour asymmetry) between electrons and their cousin particles, muons, was studied by the LHCb experiment in the data from previous LHC runs. “Data acquired during Run 3 with our brand new detector will allow us to improve the precision by a factor of two and to confirm or exclude possible deviations from lepton flavour universality,” says Chris Parkes, spokesperson of the LHCb collaboration. Theories explaining the anomalies observed by LHCb typically also predict new effects in different processes. These will be the target of specific studies performed by ATLAS and CMS. “This complementary approach is essential; if we’re able to confirm new effects in this way it will be a major discovery in particle physics,” says Luca Malgeri, spokesperson of the CMS collaboration.
The heavy-ion collision programme will allow the investigation of quark–gluon plasma (QGP) – a state of matter that existed in the first 10 microseconds after the Big Bang – with unprecedented accuracy. “We expect to be moving from a phase where we observed many interesting properties of the quark–gluon plasma to a phase in which we precisely quantify those properties and connect them to the dynamics of its constituents,” says Luciano Musa, spokesperson of the ALICE collaboration. In addition to the main lead–lead runs, a short period with oxygen collisions will be included for the first time, with the goal of exploring the emergence of QGP-like effects in small colliding systems.
The smallest experiments at the LHC – TOTEM, LHCf, MoEDAL, with its entirely new subdetector MAPP, and the recently installed FASER and SND@LHC – are also poised to explore phenomena within and beyond the Standard Model, from magnetic monopoles to neutrinos and cosmic rays.
A new physics season is starting, with a broad and promising scientific programme in store. The launch of LHC Run 3 will be streamed live on CERN’s social media channels and high-quality Eurovision satellite link starting at 4.00 p.m. (CEST) on 5 July. Live commentary from the CERN Control Centre, available in five languages (English, French, German, Italian and Spanish), will walk the viewers through the operation stages that take proton beams from injection into the LHC to collisions for physics at the four interaction points where the experiments are located. A live Q&A session with experts from the accelerators and experiments will conclude the live stream.
*Further information *
To follow the live stream on EBU satellite, you will need to create an account. The event will be accessible here.
Pictures of the day will be added here.
Run 3 background information can be found here.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Sign in
*New CERN Hadron Collider experiment sparks July 5 Doomsday conspiracies – what’s really going on*​ CERN Hadron Collider experiment sparks Doomsday fears - what's going on?
  ​


----------



## Alew (4 Jul 2022)

Können dijo:


> Turiel es un fraude, no se va a cumplir nada de lo que dice.



Hombre, tanto como nada...


Pelamios1 dijo:


> Esto es hablar por hablar. Turiel deja claro que la unica manera de aguantar es administar bien los recursos. Estoy seguro que Turiel tambien esta por la labor de que decrezcan los ricos primero. Puedes ver videos de Turiel donde deja claro eso.



Si los enlazas y nos dices el minuto a lo mejor le damos otra oportunidad.

También vas a negar que apoya el ecofeminismo? Porque si su intención era ser irónico ha logrado todo lo contrario.

Aquí el problema es que a los que creemos que los recursos son finitos se nos han juntado los que ahora usan este argumento como el modo definitivo de perpetuar su condición de élite.

De hecho en breve el concepto de élite va a caducar pq si su idea es eliminarnos ahora que ya no les hacemos falta, serán ellos solos y nadie más. Son una panda de psicópatas.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como nada...
> 
> Si los enlazas y nos dices el minuto a lo mejor le damos otra oportunidad.
> 
> ...



No se si apoya el ecofeminismo lo que si puedo decir es que ve con buenos ojos el ecocomunismo. Como yo lo veo el ecofeminismo no existira nunca, solo hay dos soluciones el ecofascismo (joder a todos los que se puedan para repartirlo entre unos pocos ) o el ecocomunismo quedar todos con el culo al aire.


----------



## Alew (4 Jul 2022)

Lo jodido es que no puedes luchar democráticamente contra las élites. Presentar oposición mediante un proyecto sensato es ponerse una diana. Te van a quitar de en medio por las buenas o por las malas. 

Bueno supongo que ha sido así siempre pero hasta ahora no se les había metido en la cabeza exterminarnos, ya sea para poder gozar durante más tiempo de unos recursos finitos ya sea pq es cierto el cambio climático asociado a la contaminación. O ambos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Jul 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Y por qué no un 80 o un 95%, si reducimos un 40% solo se cagaría dos generaciones posteriores? Estos porcentajes son muy divertidos.
> 
> Por cierto es decir que hay que vivir como en la baja edad media pero con acceso a armas de fuego



Desde los principios de la vida se ha usado el arma defensiva u ofensiva sea un tirachinas o un piedra bien dirigida en lo demas con aceptar lo de la evolucion en lo demas poco mas. 
Y como ejemplo la quijada de un burro del cain matando a abel y dios padre contemplandolo desde su muy posible e imenso poder y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Jul 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Lo jodido es que no puedes luchar democráticamente contra las élites. Presentar oposición mediante un proyecto sensato es ponerse una diana. Te van a quitar de en medio por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> Bueno supongo que ha sido así siempre pero hasta ahora no se les había metido en la cabeza exterminarnos, ya sea para poder gozar durante más tiempo de unos recursos finitos ya sea pq es cierto el cambio climático asociado a la contaminación. O ambos.



Supongo que lo de dios en destruir el mundo y sus conciudadanos con un diluvio fue un ramalazo y poco mas y a pesar de amarnos y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Jul 2022)

Ecofeminismo: mujeres esterilizadas y polifolladas o lesbianas a la fuerza, sin hijos y sirviéndose de un estado financiado por los hombres.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo puse en forocoches: no es cuestión de renunciar a nada. Es simplemente que sobramos, mínimo, el 75% de la población.
> Yo me dedico a la producción alimentaria, y no es sostenible tener de todo, en todos lados, a cualquier hora, para todo el mundo, y en base a lo que le apetezca a cada uno en cada momento. Pensadlo un instante.
> 
> Quieres comprar lo primero que se te ocurra para comer, y puedes ir a casi cualquier supermercado, de cualquier ciudad, abierto al público casi todo el día, con todos los estantes llenos, de casi de todo (sea de temporada o no).
> ...



Pues toma nota de tu comentario y quítate de en medio para hacer sitio.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Jul 2022)

Sois puto subnormales o psicópatas, no hay más opciones. Preferís vuestro relato psicótico antes que la realidad.

Y la realidad es que en 2020 hubo récord histórico en producción de todo: petróleo, alimentos, etc. ¡Sobreproducción! Tanto, que el barril del petróleo valía cero euros. La comida tendría que valer céntimos el kilo. Hay tantos recursos que sobran a paladas y se deben de tirar. Aunque lo que habrán hecho es almacenarlos, decir que hay escasez y subir precios para sacar tajada. En otras palabras: nos están estafando.

No se acaba el mundo para nosotros, se acaba para ellos, para los que controlan la producción de energía y alimentos, los que están arriba del todo, los que nos estafan para ser millonarios y sentirse poderosos. Que, además, están en sus últimos estertores, puesto que son viejos con un pie en el cementerio. Y prefieren matarnos a todos antes que dejarnos vivir en paz y felices, sin excesos, sin carencias. Nos llevarán con ellos a la tumba antes de que el mundo siga existiendo sin ellos. Recordad que no tienen relevo generacional y sus mentes se han ido degradando, entre la edad y los vicios.

Muchos morirán, pero los que sobrevivamos definitivamente podremos tener un mundo mejor. Aunque ahora no lo parezca. La generación boomer ha sido una anomalía en la historia que desaparecerá con la muerte de los susodichos.


----------



## Ghosterin (4 Jul 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Asumes que el petroleo es un combustible fosil, pero no es asi. Hidrogeno + Carbono + presion + temperatura + radiactividad = petroleo espontaneo. Esos condicionantes se dan en todos los sitios donde hay yacimientos. Lo que pasa es que los pozos se llenan a cierta velocidad, y lo que hay que hacer es extraer a menor velocidad. ¿Y eso como soluciona el problema energetico a nivel planetario? Simple, buscando mas pozos, hasta que se encuentre el numero de pozos y la velocidad de extraccion que equilibren la velocidad de consumo a nivel planetaria. Simple ¿no? Pues asi es, pero las elites (quienes tienen el control de las petroleras) han decidido que la variab le "numero de pozos" quede igual o incluso se reduzca, para que el equilibrio no se produzca y haya mucho miedo.



Las plantas también son capaces de convertir el carbono y el hidrógeno en azúcares complejos, mediante la fotosíntesis, que pueden o comerse o transformarse en biocombustibles, aunque tardan meses en llevar a cabo el proceso, por lo que tienes que plantar muchas hectáreas para obtener una cantidad reseñable de producto solo para poder prescindir de una minúscula parte del consumo de petróleo actual.

Para generar petróleo hace falta mucho tiempo (varios millones de años, aunque quizás podría acelerarse artificialmente), y unas condiciones geológicas muy particulares en cuanto a temperatura, presión, y abundancia de materia orgánica en un ambiente anaeróbico que evite su pudrición. Si quisieras generarlo artificialmente tendrías que gastar mucha energía en convertir el hidrógeno y el carbono en crudo, por lo que no saldría rentable.
Sobre el relleno de pozos, se debe a que se filtra crudo de pozos cercanos en caso de que las rocas sean más o menos permeables, como ocurría en Texas con el fracking.








El 'secreto' del yacimiento de Texas que no deja de manar más y más petróleo


La Cuenca Pérmica, situada entre Texas y Nuevo México, es el mayor campo de petróleo de EEUU. Según datos oficiales de la Agencia de la Energía (EIA por sus siglas en inglés) producirá más de 2,5 millones de barriles al día en agosto, lo que supone un incremento 64.000 barriles al día respecto a...



www.eleconomista.es





Buscar pozos para extraer cada vez más crudo es lo que se ha hecho hasta ahora, pero llega un momento en el que el volumen de crudo (si solo contiene unos pocos millones de barriles es probable que económicamente no salga rentable), su ubicación (no es lo mismo en tierra firme que en medio del mar), o la geología (no es lo mismo que esté a 50/100m de profundidad que a 1000m) hace que su explotación pierdad atractivo, por ser muy cara, o por requerir mucha energía la construcción de la infraestructura y el transporte de la materia hasta la refinería.

Si las empresas quisieran ganar lo máximo posible, podrían seguir invirtiendo en descubrimientos para mantener la producción constante mientras manipulan los precios (para algo la OPEP es un cártel que controla gran parte de esa industria). Una desinversión de ese calibre solo quiere decir que a los precios actuales las empresas pierden dinero, por lo que no merece la pena invertir ingentes cantidades de dinero en algo que va a darte poco retorno, ya que el precio por barril tiene un límite antes de que la demanda caiga por falta de poder adquisitivo (podrían seguir invirtiendo en descubrir más pozos, pero eso equivaldría a subir el barril a medio plazo a precios cercanos a los $200 por barril, y a medida que pasara más tiempo, pues precios aún mayores).

Por si sirve de pista, hace años se veían con mala cara el fracking, las arenas bituminosas, las plataformas oceánicas, o el petróleo pesado tipo venezolano (todos ellos por mayores costes de extracción o de refino), mientras ahora se empiezan a ver con buenos ojos pese a ser recursos de mala calidad comparados con petróleos ligeros, como el del Golfo Pérsico.


----------



## Pluc (4 Jul 2022)

El capitalismo se va a tomar por culo porque lleva 100 años funcionando, por lo que la solución es el socialismo que en 100 años no ha dado buenos resultados en ningún lugar del planeta... ME CAGO EN TODOS SUS PUTOS MUERTOS! 
Por supuesto, si no os convence el término "socialismo" lo cambiamos por "ecofeminismo" que queda mucho más siglo XXII 

Ojo, y este es un tio con estudios en españistán...

Mi conclusión particular es que necesito una finca con agua potable y tierra para cultivar, y hacerme con armas para defenderla.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (4 Jul 2022)

Hasta ecofeminismo he leído

Liberalismo no, gracias. Es éste el culpable de que estemos como estamos


----------



## Fra Diavolo (4 Jul 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues toma nota de tu comentario y quítate de en medio para hacer sitio.



Es cuestión de tiempo que lo haga.

Nosotros seguramente no lo veamos, pero si tienes hijos o nietos lo van a pasar mal. Muy mal.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (4 Jul 2022)

Un comunista diciendo chorradas para justificar el socialismo.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo puse en forocoches: no es cuestión de renunciar a nada. Es simplemente que sobramos, mínimo, el 75% de la población.
> Yo me dedico a la producción alimentaria, y no es sostenible tener de todo, en todos lados, a cualquier hora, para todo el mundo, y en base a lo que le apetezca a cada uno en cada momento. Pensadlo un instante.
> 
> Quieres comprar lo primero que se te ocurra para comer, y puedes ir a casi cualquier supermercado, de cualquier ciudad, abierto al público casi todo el día, con todos los estantes llenos, de casi de todo (sea de temporada o no).
> ...



tú sí que sobras, shill.


A ver si haces un favor a pachamama y te quitas de en medio ya.


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Jul 2022)

Reducirlo más???

Yo no he nacido en una familia que ha trabajado duro durante siglos levantando un país para vivir como un puto negro para que otros negros vivan incluso mejor.

Mataremos si hace falta, hijos de la gran puta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Sois puto subnormales o psicópatas, no hay más opciones. Preferís vuestro relato psicótico antes que la realidad.



_Y la realidad es que en 2020 hubo récord histórico en producción de todo: petróleo, alimentos, etc. ¡Sobreproducción! Tanto, que el barril del petróleo valía cero euros. La comida tendría que valer céntimos el kilo. Hay tantos recursos que sobran a paladas y se deben de tirar. Aunque lo que habrán hecho es almacenarlos, decir que hay escasez y subir precios para sacar tajada. En otras palabras: nos están estafando._

_No se acaba el mundo para nosotros, se acaba para ellos, para los que controlan la producción de energía y alimentos, los que están arriba del todo, los que nos estafan para ser millonarios y sentirse poderosos._

_ Que, además, están en sus últimos estertores, puesto que son viejos con un pie en el cementerio. Y prefieren matarnos a todos antes que dejarnos vivir en paz y felices, sin excesos, sin carencias. Nos llevarán con ellos a la tumba antes de que el mundo siga existiendo sin ellos. Recordad que no tienen relevo generacional y sus mentes se han ido degradando, entre la edad y los vicios._

_Muchos morirán, pero los que sobrevivamos definitivamente podremos tener un mundo mejor. Aunque ahora no lo parezca. La generación boomer ha sido una anomalía en la historia que desaparecerá con la muerte de los susodichos._


----------



## peterr (4 Jul 2022)

Lo que estoy reduciendo es la jornada laboral, va a remar su p.madre


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## nief (4 Jul 2022)

Pero si durante el covid no aguantamos sin bares por una buena razon

Y queremos qeu la peña reduzca el consumo.

Ya vimos el trailer y la gente escogio libertad!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

me gusta como queda


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (4 Jul 2022)

De capar órganos reproductivos en los subdesarrollados que son los que más se expanden, los más inútiles para el desarrollo, costosos de formarlos para desarrollarlos y menos conciencia de la situación del planeta ni hablamos, no? En este mundo sobra la mitad o más de la población, y la inteligencia quiere decir que son para los mas preparados, pero por otra parte se fomenta el ser menos preparado. En fin, sálvese quien pueda, toda una vida metiéndote ciertos valores y mierdas de respeto en la cabeza para que luego venga el analista de turno a amargarte aún más la existencia.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (4 Jul 2022)

Que me rebajen los impuestos y los gastos en general un 90% y entonces hablamos.


----------



## Lacerta (4 Jul 2022)

la propuesta del sucnormal es el ecofeminismo o socialismo, no se podía saber que era otro rojo de mierda


----------



## StolenInnocence (4 Jul 2022)

Otro comprao por los del NWO


----------



## Ratnik (5 Jul 2022)

Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento, ni explica ecofeminismo, que es como decir crustaceosostenible, es decir una mamarrachada que hay que soltar para el aplauso progre. Sencillamente, si se llega a la necesidad de decrecer, podemos empezar por todo lo financiero que no hace más que tocar los cojones ¿Qué falta petroleo? Y un huevo, hay reservas para la tercera guerra mundial almacenadas. No sé quién es este tío, pero salir ahí rompiendo la pana diciendo que vamos a un nuevo feudalismo, a la edad de piedra o a no sé dónde ¿Por qué? ¿Qué clase de colapso va a parar la civilización? Estoy de acuerdo con el en que lo que llama "Capitalismo" que ya es residual y se ha convertido en financierismo, busca el crecimiento sin fin, pero la producción basada en el capital ya hace mucho que tocó techo.
Tendrá unas cuantas entrevistas gloriosas, ya está.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Jul 2022)

*ibai ! ese culito que no pase hambre ! *


----------



## ugeruge (5 Jul 2022)

El hecho de reducir todo en un 90% ya sería el colapso en si mismo


----------



## Nationwww (5 Jul 2022)

Pues que renuncie al 90% de su sueldo de funci...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> El ser humano donde ha ido ha agotado los recursos, y sin embargo estamos aqui.
> 
> Estamos aqui, porque cuando terminamos un recurso, usamos el cerebro para conseguir otros.
> 
> ...



Esa tierra se cultiva gracias a ese petróleo que se acaba, tanto para maquinaria como para fertilizantes. Es un Game Over de manual.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

corto maltes dijo:


> y su mujer funcivaga igual, boomers casapagada diciendo que construir vivienda genera mucho CO2 y consume muchos recursos.. que paliza tiene el hijo de puta..



Estás atacando al mensajero. Fase de negación.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Kalanders dijo:


> Y si la energía renovable no es una posibilidad real, ¿por qué se está implantando?
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



No lo es a corto plazo para la densidad de población actual. ¿Sabéis leer?


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

La existencia de una clase media que puede llegar a ser propietaria de su vivienda, que tiene un coche o dos para moverse, con unos servicios públicos funcionales y garantistas y la seguridad que se pueden ir de viaje una vez al año y que algún día dejarán de trabajar y tendrán una pensión. ¿Que todo esto peligra hoy día? Pues si, pero se lucha por todos los frentes para que no sea así. En cambio, en China y Rusia es que jamás han tenido esto para un alto porcentaje de la población. Ah, y por supuesto libertades de pensamiento, religión, asociación, etc... que para mi es incluso más importante que lo anterior. China viviendo su particular versión de 1984 desde la revolucion de Mao.

Yo también te puedo poner comparaciones exageradas de la población de cualquier pais y seguirá siendo la misma demagogia con la que acabas de ilustrarnos. A ver si en cero coma no te publico yo un centenar de fotos comparando la vida de los oligarcas rusos y la de cualquiera que viva en un pueblo en Siberia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo puse en forocoches: no es cuestión de renunciar a nada. Es simplemente que sobramos, mínimo, el 75% de la población.
> Yo me dedico a la producción alimentaria, y no es sostenible tener de todo, en todos lados, a cualquier hora, para todo el mundo, y en base a lo que le apetezca a cada uno en cada momento. Pensadlo un instante.
> 
> Quieres comprar lo primero que se te ocurra para comer, y puedes ir a casi cualquier supermercado, de cualquier ciudad, abierto al público casi todo el día, con todos los estantes llenos, de casi de todo (sea de temporada o no).
> ...



En Alicante todo dios de la Marina Alta ha sustituido el cultivo de níspero por el de aguacate. Cómo aquí sobra el agua. 100% de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Relisys dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Turiel acierta (mas/menos) en el diagnostico. El problema y lo que hace que muchos tuerzan la nariz es que se empeña en ofrecer soluciones ideologicas que no suelen gustar y ademas se han demostrado ineficientes. A mi por ejemplo, no me gustan.



Ya te irán gustando...


----------



## Nigury (5 Jul 2022)

Que empiecen todos los 'de arriba' que tienen casoplones donde el sistema de climatización echa fuego para poder tener dichas viviendas con una temperatura adecuada, además de sus múltiples medios de transporte que consumen lo que un trailer para ellos solos.
Y luego podemos seguir con el concepto norteamericano de ciudad en donde para hacer cualquier cosa necesitas meterte 20 minutos de coche.
Además del asunto de todos los países que tienen un crecimiento de población fuera de control y donde no pueden de ninguna forma satisfacer las demandas energéticas y de alimentos de dicha población.


Porque a ver, y no lo digo por este señor, pero es muy tocahuevos cuando te vienen los políticos de la UE a decirte lo malo malisimos que somos porque gastamos algo de energía, pero oye, lo de que la sede del Parlamento Europeo tenga que estar cambiando de ubicación varias veces al año, mudanza de personal y material incluidas, eso no hay problema.

O que te digan que a ver, que eso de que uses el avión es muy malo, aunque solo lo hagas una vez al año, y que te lo diga alguien que usa aviones y helicópteros privados semana si, semana también, pues es de chiste.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Jul 2022)

Que empiece él comiendo un 90% menos

Y que parasite por un 10% también


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

Y venga a darle palos al burro con que sobra gente... ¿Pero donde? ¿En España, que excepto en las capitales los núcleos de población rara vez superan los 10.000 habitantes? Pero venga coño, que la mitad del territorio español es monte abandonado, con pueblos con 10 habitantes... Y en el resto de Europa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Pero claro, el mensaje hay que darlo aquí porque aquí no te cortan el cuello por decir tu opinión, como las feministas. Que vayan estos "teóricos del genocidio ecofriendly" a dar conferencias a China, India y África para que se tiren por un barranco de cabeza por el bien de la humanidad.

Que el mundo occidental en ese aspecto tiene los deberes bien hechos gracias a políticas de autentico suicidio poblacional. A ver si va a resultar que en EEUU hay superpoblación, cojones, con millones y millones de acres donde hay una granja cada cien kilómetros o más.

Pero si es que el rollo este ya no se lo cree nadie, igual que el calentamiento global, que solo aparece en verano o en inviernos templados. Luego llega doña Filomena y todos callados como putas.

Que China e India son los paises más contaminados de la Tierra, con una cantidad de población totalmente desorbitada, que hablamos de 1500 millones de chinos, cojones. Que se vayan allí estos profetas a predicar, a ver si tienen huevos.

Que si quieren reducir la población del planeta que dejen de enviar alimentos a África (que llevamos más de 100 años con el cuento y no levantan cabeza ni a cojones) y que dejen de comerciar con paises superpoblados. Que aparquen el concepto capitalista de "cuanto más barato mejor" y lo cambien por el de "para mejor, lo nuestro", y ya verás si entre hambrunas y guerras baja la población por aquellos lares. Que posiblemente sea el plan que se está siguiendo ahora.

Yo personalmente odio el consumismo exacerbado. Odio a esa gente que cambia de ropa y móvil cada poco, los que no reutilizan nada y van a usar y tirar, los que le regalan a sus hijos juguetes de plástico mierda que saben que les van a durar dos semanas y al tiempo van directos a la basura. Videojuegos, legos y playmobil mandan. Juguetes que heredan hijos y nietos o que se venden, y además ocupan poco espacio. Odio ver la autovía llena de coches con una sola persona dentro cuando podrían ir en una moto gastando una decima parte de gasolina. Odio esa mente colmena que tienen todos en la capital que los hace ir todos al mismo sitio y a la misma hora el fin de semana, chupándose unos atascos tremendos fácilmente evitables haciendo una salida escalonada. Y lo peor es que toda esta gente son luego los que más lecciones dan de solidaridad y ecologismo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Jul 2022)

El parasito público este va a bajarse su sueldo un 90% ?

Para dar ejemplo

Y comer menos


----------



## Nigury (5 Jul 2022)

Serán chorraditas, y efectivamente no soluciona el problema de la falta energética a nivel mundial, pero también hay que entender que primero hay que dar ejemplo y si yo me tengo que apretar el 'cinturón energético', los señores del Parlamento Europeo también pueden renunciar a tener una segunda sede con su consecuente gasto energético y a tener que mover vehiculos por Europa para trasladar al personal y al material necesario cuando se cambia de sede, que encima es varias veces al año.

Es lo mismo que el uso del avión privado por parte de Pedro Sánchez, pues no, efectivamente no va a suponer una diferencia significativa, pero como digo, luego no procede que diga que hay que usar mas el transporte colectivo por aquello de la transición hacia un modelo mas sostenible.

¿Que todos tenemos que poner un granito de arena? Perfecto, pero que no tenga que poner yo dos granitos de arena porque resulta que los señores quieren seguir como siempre como si no fuera con ellos la cosa.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (5 Jul 2022)

El Mito del control poblacional no surgió de la nada ni tampoco es una idea moderna basada en datos científicos. Es un mito creado por *el economista inglés Robert Thomas Malthus* *(1766-1834)*. 

Malthus aplicaba un aumento aritmético a las subsistencias y uno geométrico a la población, adoptando para sus proyecciones periodos de 25 años cada uno. Malthus aplicó esta hipótesis a su nativa Inglaterra: Así, en los primeros 25 años, población y abastecimiento resultan iguales, porque ambos se doblan. En el siguiente periodo la población llegaría a los 28 millones pero con un abastecimiento adecuado sólo para 21 millones. Al término del cuarto periodo (que Malthus señala como 1898), la población llegaría a 112 millones, en tanto los abastecimientos alcanzarían tan sólo para 35, quedando 77 millones de seres totalmente privados de alimentos.

¿Y que pasó? Bueno... cualquiera sabe que el país de Malthus -no uno sino casi dos siglos después- cuenta con poco menos de 58 millones de habitantes y supera en 32 puntos el nivel mínimo de necesidades calóricas per capita. 

La realidad es que la tierra está *subpoblada* y con una población distribuida de manera irregular. 

Un dato fundamental: Si se juntara toda la población del mundo en una ciudad como Nueva York, es decir, con una razonable zona industrial, áreas verdes, oficinas y residencias, la ciudad con toda la población del mundo entraría completa en el estado norteamericano de Texas y se alimentaría con un terreno cultivado equivalente a la India. ¡El resto del planeta estaría totalmente vacío! 


*"Las naciones pobres necesitan reducir su población por lo menos temporalmente para salir del subdesarrollo porque 'una tarta se reparte"" *


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

He vivido la mitad de mi vida sin móvil y puedo vivir el resto de ella sin él.

El gran problema lo tenemos con los niños rata como tú que no pueden pasar sin su ración diaria de tiktok, whatsapp, redes sociales varias y porno.

Cada vez que entro al media markt me da más asco: Productos absurdos para gente absurda.


----------



## Militarícese (5 Jul 2022)

¿Control de natalidad en LATAM y África?, ¿obligar al machupichu y al hakunamatata de turno ponerse condón? NOOOOOOO
Repite conmigo OVEJA: Sobran 6000 minolles de persones.


----------



## Ringbell (5 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> El ser humano donde ha ido ha agotado los recursos, y sin embargo estamos aqui.
> 
> Estamos aqui, porque cuando terminamos un recurso, usamos el cerebro para conseguir otros.
> 
> ...



Como si las élites no fuesen paletos con dinero y muchos más feos de mirar que un frigorífico por detrás


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

O sea, que según tu argumentario todos tenemos que seguir usando smartphones a pesar de hacernos dependientes de un montón de tecnología y materias primas extranjeras solo para que la gente como tú no se sienta mal por ser incapaz de soltar el móvil.

Pues menuda cagada de argumento.

¿Tu eres de los que aplaudían a las 20:00 y te has puesto todas las vacunas para poder salir a las terracitas y disfrutar del ocio nocturno? ¿Porque lo hacia todo el mundo y no querías ser el raro?


----------



## meanboy (5 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Hay que desconectarse energéticamente del enemigo antes de que lo haga él, y eso es lo que se está haciendo ahora.



Esta pieza encaja perfectamente en el puzzle picolero.


----------



## corto maltes (5 Jul 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estás atacando al mensajero. Fase de negación.



mensajero de unos hijos de puta que mandan, pinchan y cortan sin dar la cara para que no se la partamos..


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Esta pieza encaja perfectamente en el puzzle picolero.



Exacto, lo del nombre es lo de menos. Lo puedes llamar Peak Oil, escasez de materias primas por sobreexplotación, calentamiento global, crisis de componentes... La cuestión viene de muy lejos. Yo recuerdo hace más de diez años escuchar en la radio a un señor que explicaba que había que desconectarse de las energías fósiles porque sencillamente la mayoría de paises que las fabrican son diametralmente opuestos al modo de vida occidental y que estábamos alimentando a un monstruo que nos podría devorar en el futuro.

La cuestión básica es que hay que buscar la manera de no depender de este tipo de paises. No se trata de cortar relaciones y establecer un telón de acero, pero sí de volver a traer a nuestra industria a nuestra zona y comerciar con ellos sin una dependencia tan brutal como hasta ahora.

No son socios fiables y eso se sabe desde siempre. Rusia lleva décadas mandando sus aviones a cruzar fronteras aliadas para provocar "scramblers", lo cual no es más que una provocación. China también le ha cogido el gustillo a esto desde hace unos años y aparte esta última en robo de propiedad intelectual y falsificación de marcas está a la cabeza del mundo. Y de ciberataques e intervención rusa en todos los proyectos independentistas de Europa ya mejor ni hablamos. Amén de un montón de cosas más de las que ni nos enteramos.

Lo dicho, no son de fiar y al enemigo ni agua. ¿Que nos va a doler? Coño que si nos va a doler. Pero al final seremos más soberanos y nuestra cultura prevalecerá, aunque a día de hoy nuestra soberanía y cultura esté tan entredicho que muchos de este foro se hayan hecho putinistas (y los entiendo).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Exacto, lo del nombre es lo de menos. Lo puedes llamar Peak Oil, escasez de materias primas por sobreexplotación, calentamiento global, crisis de componentes... La cuestión viene de muy lejos. Yo recuerdo hace más de diez años escuchar en la radio a un señor que explicaba que había que desconectarse de las energías fósiles porque sencillamente la mayoría de paises que las fabrican son diametralmente opuestos al modo de vida occidental y que estábamos alimentando a un monstruo que nos podría devorar en el futuro.
> 
> La cuestión básica es que hay que buscar la manera de no depender de este tipo de paises. No se trata de cortar relaciones y establecer un telón de acero, pero sí de volver a traer a nuestra industria a nuestra zona y comerciar con ellos sin una dependencia tan brutal como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Dile a las élites que hay que reindustrializar y volver a los movimientos obreros y sindicatos fuertes que conlleva eso. Antes se instalan en China.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dile a las élites que hay que reindustrializar y volver a los movimientos obreros y sindicatos fuertes que conlleva eso. Antes se instalan en China.



Antes eso a que dentro de diez años China sea la dueña de todas las materias primas y recursos del planeta y nos toque bailar al son que ellos quieran tocar. Que quieres que te diga, el estilo de vida neocomunista no me gusta nada en absoluto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Antes eso a que dentro de diez años China sea la dueña de todas las materias primas y recursos del planeta y nos toque bailar al son que ellos quieran tocar. Que quieres que te diga, el estilo de vida neocomunista no me gusta nada en absoluto.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero nuestras élites tienen riñón para sobrevivir a lo que dices varias generaciones, por nuestra culpa, claro, quién lo sufrirá serás tú, y yo, y los se creen clase media, verás que hostia de realidad.

Lo que nos lleva a fascismo, comunismo o neofeudalismo tecnológico y reinos de taifas guerreros, económicamente hablando y también real según regiones. Pero democracia liberal, tal y como la tenemos, con café para todos y élites privilegiadas, podemos irnos olvidando.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> O sea, que según tu argumentario todos tenemos que seguir usando smartphones a pesar de hacernos dependientes de un montón de tecnología y materias primas extranjeras solo para que la gente como tú no se sienta mal por ser incapaz de soltar el móvil.
> 
> Pues menuda cagada de argumento.
> 
> ¿Tu eres de los que aplaudían a las 20:00 y te has puesto todas las vacunas para poder salir a las terracitas y disfrutar del ocio nocturno? ¿Porque lo hacia todo el mundo y no querías ser el raro?



Precisamente soy uno de los que me he puesto todas las vacunas habidas y por a ver , en cambio por circunstancias colaterales nunca me ha sido preciso aplaudir ni guardar cuarentena y menos hacer confinamiento pero mas al contrario cuando entro en un establecimiento que hay demasiado foro me enfundo la careta sanitaria y la verdad aun sintiendome incomodo no dejo de pensar mientras ellos rien yo hago lo que mas me sale dels collons y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jul 2022)

Lo que más me ha acojonado de la entrevista es lo del ecofeminismo.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (5 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> *—¿Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: ecofeminismo, socialismo o como lo quieras llamar.


----------



## Ringbell (5 Jul 2022)

¿Ecofeminismo? ¿Como la Montere y sus amigues viajando en el Falcon?


----------



## dieguti (5 Jul 2022)

"Los 6 pozos petroleros más profundos del mundo se encuentran en Rusia."









Pozos Petroleros más Profundos - Bardahl Industria


¿Sabes cuál es el pozo petrolero más profundo del mundo? Checa este artículo y descubre su ubicación, profundidad y cuánto extraen de él.




www.bardahlindustria.com




¿Es razonable pensar que a 12.000 metros de profundidad hubiera habido grandes masas de material orgánico que quedaron sepultadas? ¿Y en cantidades suficientes para que quien los explota se convierta en el segundo exportador mundial de petróleo?

Se puede aceptar que el petróleo podría acabarse algún día (todo es finito) pero no mientras cada pais productor (o no) haya hecho pozos de 12.000 metros, como los rusos.
Si vemos a tecnócratas y globalistas gritando crisis entonces sabemos que es provocado y tienen preparada su "solución final" que pasa por minimizar la presencia humana y su impacto en la tierra por el bien de la Pachamama


----------



## geflow (5 Jul 2022)

Esta mas visto que el tebeo, el progre indepe de Turiel.


----------



## meanboy (5 Jul 2022)

Eso de "ecofeminismo" me suena a un mundo sin maquinas y vuelta a lavar a mano en el rio.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Jul 2022)

He leído hasta "ecofeminismo".

Este tipo es un propagandista del poder.


----------



## Lionelhut (5 Jul 2022)

Hasta ecofeminismo he leido, devuelvame mis segundos de vida hasta leer has aquí.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (5 Jul 2022)

A mi lo que me extraña es la cantidad de información que pulula por las redes de la crisis que supuestamente nos vamos a comer. Es la primera vez en la historia que todo el mundo está de acuerdo e informa que nos viene una crisis de energía, económica y laboral de órdago. ¿Dónde estaba toda esta gente en 2007? ¿O en el 93? ¿O en el 73?

¿No se supone que lo que al gobierno le interesa siempre es transmitir serenidad para que no cunda el pánico y la ciudadanía empiece a desvariar?

¿Por que llevan dos años y medio infundiendo intranquilidad en la población? Que no ha sido solo el Covid, que hemos tenido también el desabastecimiento, el apagón, la huelga del transporte (con desabastecimiento también), la guerra nuclear, la inflación (que mira si venia eso de lejos)...

No sé, mucho gurú del apocalipsis veo en los medios últimamente, y eso es porque al sistema le interesa tener a la gente nerviosa pero, ¿Por qué?


----------



## dieguti (5 Jul 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> A mi lo que me extraña es la cantidad de información que pulula por las redes de la crisis que supuestamente nos vamos a comer. Es la primera vez en la historia que todo el mundo está de acuerdo e informa que nos viene una crisis de energía, económica y laboral de órdago. ¿Dónde estaba toda esta gente en 2007? ¿O en el 93? ¿O en el 73?
> 
> ¿No se supone que lo que al gobierno le interesa siempre es transmitir serenidad para que no cunda el pánico y la ciudadanía empiece a desvariar?
> 
> ...



Pues está muy claro, igual que con el covid.
Maximizan el problema en sí y su visibilidad y percepción desde sus medios, ofrecen "la solución" (se satanizan las alternativas y a los mensajeros) y dejan que la plebe la exija a gritos y crucifique a los que todavía razonan


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jul 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> Pues está muy claro, igual que con el covid.
> Maximizan el problema en sí y su visibilidad y percepción desde sus medios, ofrecen "la solución" (se satanizan las alternativas y a los mensajeros) y dejan que la plebe la exija a gritos y crucifique a los que todavía razonan



Efectivamente, ha dado usted en la clave del modo de operar de estos psicópatas globales. Para algo más de información del "modus operandi" aquí hay 10 claves de la manipulación masiva:

Decálogo manipulación mediática de Chomsky


----------



## Kapitoh (5 Jul 2022)

Elijo colapso


----------



## elena francis (5 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Es funcionario, en serio?
> 
> Qué cargo tiene?
> 
> ...



Si. Soy funci.

¿De qué va el hilo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Jul 2022)

ELON MUSK  + ARCHILLECT

MATRIX 

POST CERN 


















MAS AQUI 15:50



​


----------



## Byblos07 (5 Jul 2022)

dieguti dijo:


> "Los 6 pozos petroleros más profundos del mundo se encuentran en Rusia."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que conoces la teoría abiótica sobre el origen inorgánico del petróleo. Yo me pregunto a veces si tiene razón de ser porque, como dices, esas profundidades de pozos dan que pensar.


----------



## nekcab (5 Jul 2022)

Antonio Turiel dijo:


> Senegal, Nigeria ha suspendido sus vuelos domésticos porque no tiene diésel. A estos se unen Perú, Argentina, Bolivia...





Antonio Turiel dijo:


> Pakistán, con la bomba atómica. Tienen cortes de electricidad de diez horas al día. Kazajistán, octavo exportador de trigo del mundo y el 42% del uranio del mundo, y ha dejado de exportar, igual que la India



En vez de tanto: "Peakoileros de mierda" podíamos simplemente poner en discusión lo afirmado x Turiel.


----------



## dieguti (5 Jul 2022)

Byblos07 dijo:


> Supongo que conoces la teoría abiótica sobre el origen inorgánico del petróleo. Yo me pregunto a veces si tiene razón de ser porque, como dices, esas profundidades de pozos dan que pensar.



La conozco y entiendo que es más válida (si no la correcta). Creo haber leído que en Rusia es la teoría aceptada que se enseña en las universidades.
Probablemente la mayoría de los países podrían tener sus propios pozos de petróleo, pero sin escasez no puede haber especulación ni crisis beneficiosamente administradas.

_Esa visión radicalmente distinta sobre los orígenes del petróleo que tienen los científicos rusos y ucranianos permitió a la URSS hacer inmensos descubrimientos de gas y petróleo en regiones en las que anteriormente se pensaba poco propicias para su presencia, según las teorías de explotación geológica occidental. La nueva teoría sobre el petróleo fue utilizada a principios de los años 90, después de la disolución de la URSS, para buscar gas y petróleo en una región que era considerada desde hacía más de 40 años como geológicamente estéril, la cuenca del Dnieper-Donets, situada entre Rusia y Ucrania. 

Siguiendo la teoría abiótica, de los orígenes abismales del petróleo, los geofísicos y químicos del petróleo ruso y ucraniano comenzaron por un análisis detallado del pasado tectónico y de la estructura geológica del subsuelo cristalino de la cuenca del Dnieper-Donets. Después de análisis tectónicos y de la estructura profunda de la zona, hicieron investigaciones geofísicas y geoquímicas.

Fueron perforados un total de 61 pozos, de los cuales 37 eran comercialmente productivos, una tasa extremadamente impresionante de éxito en la exploración, cerca del 60%. El tamaño del campo descubierto es comparable al North Slope en Alaska. Contrariamente, la perforación salvaje de los EE UU fue considerada un éxito, con una tasa de logros del 10%. Nueve de cada diez pozos son, por decirlo así, “agujeros secos”.





Confesiones de un "ex creyente" en la teoría del cenit del petróleo


por William Engdahl www.engdahl.oilgeopolitics.net , 08/10/2007 La buena noticia es que las visiones catastróficas de la humanidad a punto ...




losdeabajoalaizquierda.blogspot.com




_


----------



## TitusMagnificus (5 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Cuál es tu propuesta para que ninguna de ellas se haga realidad?*
> —Un sistema democrático de decrecimiento fuerte con unos principios diferentes: *ecofeminismo, socialismo* o como lo quieras llamar.



Yo no me descojo azote, a mí me da pánico pensar que realmente la alternativa pasa por ahí.


----------



## Alew (5 Jul 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto... me parece interesante digno de debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enlazo entrevista radiofónica de hoy en un medio local.









Turiel: "Sánchez alerta de problemas de abastecimiento de petróleo y gas, pero ¿las medidas de contingencia?"


El doctor en Física pone el foco en Alemania, con déficit comercial en mayo por primera vez en 35 años y donde temen que no se reabra el Nord Stream...




www.cope.es





Al margen de sus teorías y posicionamiento ideológico es interesante por la información que proporciona.


----------



## ciudadlibre (5 Jul 2022)

a seguir ahorrando en latunes, que visto lo visto es el futuro para sobrevivir al MAD-MAX


----------



## Rescatador (5 Jul 2022)

Es un filoterrorista que blanqueó a los atacantes del Bataclán culpando a la sociedad (occidental) de estos ataques.


Las claves de los atentados de París | Internacional | EL MUNDO

*Actualizado 16/11/2015* 10:58

FRANCIA El mayor atentado de la historia de Francia



> Por otro lado, los investigadores han encontrado dos pasaportes, *uno sirio y otro egipcio*, en el lugar en el que los terroristas suicidas provocaron explosiones cerca del Estadio de Francia. Según ha confirmado la agencia Reuters con las autoridades griegas, el pasaporte sirio corresponde a *un refugiado que se registró en la isla de Leros* el pasado octubre.





The Oil Crash: Si vis pacem

*martes, 17 de noviembre de 2015*
Si vis pacem




> Queridos lectores,
> 
> Los desgraciados hechos de las últimas horas han cambiado mis planes de publicación, así que toda la batería de posts que estoy preparando yo mismo (y algunos que me han enviado los lectores) tendrán que esperar todavía unos días. Y es que a pesar de que prefiero no centrarme en la discusión de los detalles de actualidad, dado el alcance y gravedad de lo acaecido en Francia me ha parecido oportuno hacer un somera *análisis de los hechos desde la perspectiva de la crisis de recursos y crisis de sociedad en las que estamos inmersos*.
> 
> ...




Las etiquetas no dan lugar a dudas: asocia el tema con la paz y la guerra (que yo sepa en un atentado solo disparan unos) con la desigualdad y la exclusión, como si la pobreza (en India, Haití y centenares de países pobres no hay Bataclanes a diario) justificara ese tipo de actos.

Artículo escrito cuando desde el día anterior se el origen refugee de los atacantes y lo habían dicho en todos los telediarios y prensa. Y no es un fallo porque es un tío que se informa de la actualidad.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (6 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Ese hombre basa sus hipótesis en una especie de sucesión natural de acontecimientos. Pero no es así. Esta claro que quienes de verdad dirigen el mundo llevan años castrado mentalmente a los occidentales y cebando una bomba demográfica en el tercer mundo. Todo confluye hacia la 3GM que ya está llamando a la puerta. Va a haber una despoblación abrupta como nunca ha habido.
> Y para los que piensan que siendo menos viviremos mejor, no. El objetivo a exterminar eres tu.
> 
> Salid de las grandes ciudades y haceros con algún arma, porque me temo que ya lo tenemos encima.



+1, No obstante van a tope, porque la gente con lo de Trump se le iba a joder el tema a la gentuza esta, pero claro se estan dando de hostias con sus intentos megalomanos.
La putada que en Europa la gente deberia andar tumbando a las elites y desobedeciendo vacunaciones y todo lo posible para tumbar gobiernos y mandatos de usa y los ejercitos levantandose.

Pero bueno .



Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Fanegas nacido en el 72 que ha disfrutado todo lo bueno: pisos a precios de 1996, plazas de funcionario regaladas, en fin, un botarate del 15 que lo ha tenido todo a huevo, como si maullara un gato.



+1000000000000000000000000



Teofrasto dijo:


> Nigeria tenía en 1960, 45 millones de habitantes hoy tiene 210 millones, es como si España que tenía 31 millones en 1960 tuviese ahora 145 millones . Y eso ha sucedió con montones de países en Asia y África. Sencillamente insostenible. Y todo culpa del buenismo y las ONG,s



+1 Sin tanta ayuda de mierda que les ha enseñado a vivir a nuestra costa, habrian sido 500 millones habs maximo, por lo tanto MAS RICOS a dia de hoy y no necesitarian EMIGRAR.
Si Europa hubiera hecho como China, les consttuyes alli a cambio de sacar recursos pues hoiga, no se van a ir si les haces algo nuevo en su pais, mas claro agua.

Asco de occidente de verdad que mal se ha hecho todo y que odio tienen a la clase media-obrera.



Spock dijo:


> Ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias
> 
> 
> Un grupo de investigadores han hecho un hallazgo increíble: ni hidrógeno ni electricidad, el combustible aeroespacial del futuro procede de bacterias.
> ...



De golpe se han silenciado muchos avances en estos campos qeu si son la verdadera nueva revolucion industrial, no el espionaje digital de los cojones y la puta basura de vacunas de mierda GENOCIDAS.

Idem que meter nuevos materiales a saco mas ligeros en bienes industriales, porque asi bajas el PESO y asi eso consume MENOS.

Pero para ese trasvase se debe seguir tirando de petroleo y GAS y mandar pobres de occidente a tomar por culo a sus paises y poner placas solares a titulo personal como si no hubiese mañana en cada tejado.



selenio dijo:


> Han parado la inversión en nuevos yacimientos, han prohibido en muchas partes la explotación de nuevos yacimientos, han parado la inversión en refinerias, se inventan una pandemia que para toda la logística, se inventan una guerra tratando de arrinconar al segundo productor de gas y petróleo del mundo , ya jodieron la capacidad productiva de Irak, Libia e Irán en parte, y luego nos hablan de Peak, estos HDGP como este perro sarnoso del Turiel a sueldo del globalismo, más rancio y woke, queriendo imponer su socialismo de salón ,que viven a todo trapo, con sus SUV, V8, Yets privados, Casoplones, viajes everywhere, megafiestones, y consumo desenfrenado, etc, etc diciéndoles al resto que se extingan y mueran de hambre.



+1000000000000000000



dieguti dijo:


> Los 6 pozos petroleros más profundos del mundo se encuentran en Rusia."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso cuanto menos si...

Y encima que hay gas natural para 50 años sin problemas, a pesar de lo que nos dicen que luego a saber.

Vamos que da tiempo de conectar con la energia de fusion perfectamente.


----------



## selenio (6 Jul 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> En vez de tanto: "Peakoileros de mierda" podíamos simplemente poner en discusión lo afirmado x Turiel.



Es muy sencillo de contestar a todo eso que pones de Turiel.

Mercados de Energía fósiles y de uranio ultraintervenidos y destruidos por el globalismo, creando escasez artificial mezclado obviamente aumento de la demanda a nivel mundial, se desmontan las zarandajas de Turiel.


----------



## Spock (17 Jul 2022)

España - Crisis Energética, Pobreza, Agenda 2030:





Periodistas españoles advierten a los gobiernos para que preparen a la población: Hay que consumir menos







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Jul 2022)

La Inflación ya se encargará de obligar a que muchos reduzcan su nivel de vida, sin esperar a que se les despierte la conciencia ecológica.


----------

